# A game... (A new way to post whore)



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

We play this by naming a actor/actress/band/artist/group with the last letter of the previous name.

Example I say "Eminem" you say something like "Madonna"

..and so on. I'll start.



Michael Jackson.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

joan jett

(you play the name game eh? )


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

No, no, no.  The last letter of the last name.  So Michael Jackson=Nine Inch Nails.  Continue with S.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Rick Springfield.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

dom delowiese (sp?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Estella Warren.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

ned beatty


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Yasmine Bleeth.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

heidi klum


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Master P.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

pauly shore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Emillio Estevez!

Good luck with the follow up.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

zig ziggler!

(famous motivational speaker!)
hehheh.....bring it!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Ron Jeremy.

Give up?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yanni


----------



## david (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Ron Jeremy.
> 
> Give up?



Ginger Lynn


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Ron Jeremy.
> 
> Give up?




Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Nick Nolte


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2003)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Evanescence


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

rock ... the letter you need is Y ...


----------



## pogo (Sep 16, 2003)

*name game*

Yeves St Laurent


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 16, 2003)

Tony Hawk


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Kevin Kline


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Elvis Presley


----------



## kuso (Sep 16, 2003)

Japanese model/actress

Yuuka ( thats the full name )


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Anastacia


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Alanis Morisette (spelling?????)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Elton John


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by rock4832 *_
> Evanescence



Someone posted on Nick Nolte before me! Damn, I was proud of that.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Diamond Rio


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Ozzy Osbourne.


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Ewan McGregor


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Rachel Darrien


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

No Doubt


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Travis Tritt


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Tim Robins


----------



## pogo (Sep 16, 2003)

Sting


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

it is the last letter of the last name so it would be s, sorry pogo, so how about Shania Twain.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

NOEL REDDING (JIMI HENDRIX EXPERIENCE)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

George Strait


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Tony Robbins


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

sandra Dee


----------



## bludevil (Sep 16, 2003)

Elvis Presley


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Yoda


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Enigma


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Alice in Chains


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Snoop Dog


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## pogo (Sep 16, 2003)

Sophia Loren


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Nickel Creek


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Kiss


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Sting


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Godsmack


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Kid Rock


----------



## bludevil (Sep 16, 2003)

Kool and the Gang


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Ginuwine


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Eazy-E


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Eve


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

eddy money


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Odyssey


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Yo-Yo Ma (cellist)


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 16, 2003)

Anthony Hopkins


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Nils Lofgren


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 16, 2003)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Al Green


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 16, 2003)

Nelly


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yule brenner


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

rancid


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

depeche mode


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 16, 2003)

evanesence


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Ethan Hawk


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

earnest borgnine (sp)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

kate hudson


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Naomi Campbell


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

loni anderson


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Damn B no more N's!!!!!!!

Neve Campbell


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

lloyd bridges

(you getting stumped, little girl??)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

No but am so tired of n's    Dude B I just ate chocolate, a bacon burger, fries and ice cream    I have a tummy ache   

But s-   STeve MArtin


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

WTF? You trying MY diet? You know how much grief J'bo gives ME for what I eat..and you go dothis..before a comp? tsk, tsk...when J'bo gets wind of this..you are SO gonna get it!


nine inch nails


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

No you should read my new journal    You will get to hear what the plan is now and trust me this was her idea  

Selma Hayak  sp?????????


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

keaneu reeves

a bacon burger was her idea....
I think she needs to make up my diets...


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

LOL  dang it B you need o read my journal    but you are cute

damn ok no more s's either  LOL

Sean Connery


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yakov smirnov

(and you can stop with the 'Y's", thank you!)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

i think we are running out of letters  LOL  

Val Kilmer ( who looks AWFUL NOW!!!!)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

randolph scott

(btw, I did this game while TDY in the desert, 4 hours was the longest time I ever went..with two people, back and forth, 10 second time limit, only tv or movie stars..so BRING IT!)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

lol

you crack me up

Travis Tritt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

tina turner


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

rodney dangerfield


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

dabney coleman


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Nickleback


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

KRS-ONE


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

kate jackson


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

enrique iglesias


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Soulfly


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

How you like those Y's


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

yassar arafat


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> How you like those Y's


heh heh...thought you had me, didn't you....


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Thelonious Monk


----------



## maniclion (Sep 16, 2003)

Kool n the gang


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Garth Brooks


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Steve Harvey


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Yahoo Serious


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Slipknot


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Terranova


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

Amy Grant


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Tantric


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

crosby, stills, nash and young


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

DMX


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Xtreme


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

enigma


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Aldo Nova


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

alice in chains


----------



## heeholler (Sep 16, 2003)

Supertramp


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 16, 2003)

P Diddy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> P Diddy


been used already! Doesn't count! ha ha!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

Paul Simon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Nicole Kidman.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

nancy reagan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Nora Roberts (romance novalist)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

stephen coonts. (tom clancy like novelist)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Stanley Kubrick


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

kevin spacey


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Yoko Ono


been used!
foul!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

orlando jones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

sable


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

eric roberts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Sally Struthers


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

soupy sales


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Salma Hayek


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

kirk cameron


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Damn you!  I can't win!!!


Naomi Campbell


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

lance armstrong


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

um..I did mentiuon..IO am really good at this game?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

No, but I ain't quittin till you say uncle!

Gabriella Reece


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

englebert humperdink


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Pulled that one out of your ass?

Katarina Witt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

got the pun...funny guy...

todd bridges


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Samuel L. Jackson...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

ned beaty

heh heh...tackle that 'Y' pal!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Dammit.  Lemme think...





























Yvonne Craig, the original Batgirl from the TV series!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2003)

good one!

guy smiley (sesame street)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 16, 2003)

Damn "Y's"!












Yoda?



He did appear on those movie awards for best fight scene!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

he gets his second wind!

adam ant


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

He's a celebrity?

Tonya Harding


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

gloria estefan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Noah Wyle.

Sorry it took so long, I was on the phone with my wife.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Sep 17, 2003)

emmanuel lewis


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Sean Haynes (Will and Grace)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

steve guttenberg


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

George Foreman.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

neil diamond


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Damn Yankees














Remember, you can use bands.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Scarface


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Scarface



Band?

Actor?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Of the Geto Boys, don't you know H-town representin'
Houston, TX my place of origin.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

are they a local thing? If not known, doesn't count, bro-

eddy rabbit


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

O.K.


"I've never been played by a ho, if the bitch is actin' stupid, she gotta go..."



Tammy Wynett


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

tom jones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Sean Hannity.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

http://www.rollingstone.com/artists/default.asp?oid=5159 

They're world reknowned, they had a midget, Bushwick Bill in the band for christ sake.  They wrote a song for Childs Play


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by maniclion *_
> Lenny Kravitz



Where did "L" come from?


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Someone put Sean Paul earlier


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

It was you!


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Yardbirds


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

You're makin' this hard.

Simone (the model)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

zane grey


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Electric Skychurch


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

herbert hoover


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

What happened to the rules?

Howard Dean


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm done with this thread.  I can't keep up.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

N.W.A


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Aesop Rock


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Killarmy


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

YAGGFU Front (Rap)


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Can't keep up?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

posting too fast


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

You can't answer yourself, especially with no-name shitty rappers.


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

I ' l l  t y p e  s  l  o   w    e   r ..................


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

tom green


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Nada Surf


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Fred savage


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Earth, Wind and Fire


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Erica Eleniak


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

King Crimson (sorry gotta go duty calls, until another day)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

nelly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Yuka


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

who is that?

Ashley Judd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Model.

http://www.absoluteidols.com/yuka/

Donna D'Errico


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

oscar delahoya


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Aishwarya Rai (Another Model)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

isabel santini


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

That "I" almost killed me.








Ian Ziering


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

gandhi

try again!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Ira Steven Behr, from Star Trek!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

ready for this one??

Redd Fox!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Ira Steven Behr, from Star Trek!


nice return tho!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Xuxa


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

anthony hopkins


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Sara Gilbert.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

teddy roosevelt


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Tobey Mcguire


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

estee lauder


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 17, 2003)

Ricky Hernandez (baseball)



Enjoy that "Z"


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

zebulon pike
(pikes peak)


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

eddie murphy


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 17, 2003)

Yo Yo Ma (the musician)


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

agatha christie


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Edward Norton


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Naomi Judd


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Dr. J


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Jared Leto


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Nice one short stuff!!! I love Naomi Judd!

Heres one for you...Orlando Bloom


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

no idea who that is.......Magic Johnson


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Natalie Cole


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Elijah Wood


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Dennis Rodman


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Orlando Jones


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Scotty Pippin


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Natalie PortmaN


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Nicholas Cage


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Evan Adams


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

dammit i am so burned on these s's

Steve Smith


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Harrison Ford


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

david lee roth


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by shortstuff *_
> david lee roth



Halle Berry  :ggrrrrrrr:


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Yule Brenner?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Richard Dawson


----------



## maniclion (Sep 17, 2003)

Neve Cambell


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Liza Minelli


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Ike Turner


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

ronald reagan


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Nat King Cole


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

easy e


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Eddie Albert


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Tanya Roberts


----------



## butterfly (Sep 17, 2003)

Stan Lee


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Yani


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Ice T


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Tyson Beckford


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Donny Osmond


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Darrel Hall  (Hall and Oats fame)


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Lonestar


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Randy Jackson


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Nicky Taylor


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Ronnie James Dio


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Oprah


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Henrey mancini

Orlando Bloom = Legolas from Lord of the rings


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Iggy Pop


----------



## sawheet (Sep 17, 2003)

papa smurf


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

fed couples


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Stevie wonder


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

richard Kern


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 17, 2003)

Norm  (of Cheers fame)


----------



## sawheet (Sep 17, 2003)

Mister Miagi


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2003)

ingred bergman


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

nancy sinatra


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Alison Ethier


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Richard Simmons


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Sylverter Stallone


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Eddie Munster


----------



## heeholler (Sep 17, 2003)

Radiohead


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Diamond Rio


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2003)

onyx


----------



## pogo (Sep 17, 2003)

Xavier Cougart


----------



## heeholler (Sep 17, 2003)

Occams Razor


----------



## sawheet (Sep 17, 2003)

x-men


----------



## gr81 (Sep 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by pogo *_
> Xavier Cougart



The Regime


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

HI SAWHEET!!!!!!!!!!

Neal Armstrong


----------



## heeholler (Sep 17, 2003)

Grandpa Jones


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 17, 2003)

Sydharta


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

Adam Kubert


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2003)

Toby Keith


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

Heidi Klum


----------



## pogo (Sep 18, 2003)

Mimi Rogers


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 18, 2003)

SAndra Bullock


----------



## pogo (Sep 18, 2003)

Kenny G.


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2003)

Gillian Anderson (she's hot)


----------



## pogo (Sep 18, 2003)

Newt Gingrich...He's not


----------



## ponyboy (Sep 18, 2003)

Houston (the gang bang queen)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2003)

nat king cole


----------



## pogo (Sep 18, 2003)

Elisa Dolittle


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2003)

Evander Holyfield

*************************************
Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 18, 2003)

D.J. Jazzy Jeff and the Fresh Prince


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 18, 2003)

Eugene Levy
( Jason Biggs dad on American Pie)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## pogo (Sep 18, 2003)

Yves St. Laurent


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 18, 2003)

Timothy McVey


----------



## david (Sep 18, 2003)

Charles Manson


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Charles Manson



I think you need to review the instructions.


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Timothy McVey


Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Hillary Swank


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2003)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2003)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## maniclion (Sep 19, 2003)

ZZ Top


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 19, 2003)

Pamela Anderson Lee


----------



## butterfly (Sep 19, 2003)

Elvis Presley


----------



## gr81 (Sep 19, 2003)

yukmouth (of the Luniz, for those who don't know)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 20, 2003)

Harry Houdini

(did we ever decide if they have to be alive? If not lets start here with dead people)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 21, 2003)

Ivan the Terrible.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

edward woodward


----------



## Dero (Sep 21, 2003)

Devo


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

oliver north


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Nepolion Bone a part


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

tommy lee jones

(great spelling, FS..looks like that 'hooked on phonics' program as been paying off!)


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

(ha ha^^, you make it to easy for him fire)

Sublime!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

eminem


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 21, 2003)

FITTTTTTTTTTTTY


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Young Noble (outlawz)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

emilio estevez


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

yakov smirnov


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Vince Carter baby!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

randy travis


----------



## gr81 (Sep 21, 2003)

Simeon Rice (we can use athletes too right?!)


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE PLAYING WRONG.  YOUR SUPPOSED TO START YOUR NAME  WITH THE LETTER OF THE LAST NAME OF THE PRECEEDING POST.   RICKY STEAMBOAT  =  STEVE HARVEY  
GOT IT MEAT HEADS???  HAHAHAHA


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Rice = Ralph Nader


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 21, 2003)

okie dokie, MR. Ruleman!

neil armstrong


----------



## firestorm (Sep 21, 2003)

Audey Murphy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> YOU KNOW YOU GUYS ARE PLAYING WRONG.  YOUR SUPPOSED TO START YOUR NAME  WITH THE LETTER OF THE LAST NAME OF THE PRECEEDING POST.   RICKY STEAMBOAT  =  STEVE HARVEY
> GOT IT MEAT HEADS???  HAHAHAHA



Don't go spreading it out all wrong now.

Last letter typed is first letter of next post.

RICKY STEAMBOAT  = TIMMY (Southpark)

Then start with "Y".


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

ok well I was a hella closer then those bozos.


----------



## firestorm (Sep 22, 2003)

Yevonne Decarlo (actress)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 22, 2003)

OJ Simpson


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 22, 2003)

Nicole (The wife he murdered)


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 23, 2003)

Emilio Estevez

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## gr81 (Sep 23, 2003)

ZZ top


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Paula Jones


----------



## gr81 (Sep 23, 2003)

Shawn Springs


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

Spike Lee


----------



## gr81 (Sep 23, 2003)

E-40 (fourty for game purpose)


----------



## butterfly (Sep 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> E-40 (fourty for game purpose)


That's a stumper


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 23, 2003)

that is exactly what I was thinking


----------



## gr81 (Sep 24, 2003)

ah haaa, I win then right, he he. start the next name with Y b/c if you spell out the word fourty instead of using the number then thats what you ghet, Cmon girls, you can do it


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 24, 2003)

"0"  (the movie)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2003)

oliver twist


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 25, 2003)

Tatum O'neal

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Leonard Decaprio


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2003)

Ozygen (the band)


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 25, 2003)

Nappy Roots (RAP Group)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Steven Spielberg


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

George Burns


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Steven Seagal


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Sep 25, 2003)

Santana


----------



## Dero (Sep 25, 2003)

Abba...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Alabster


----------



## Rocco32 (Sep 25, 2003)

Ray Stevens


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

Shawn Alexander (tailback from the Seahawks)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

redd fox


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

Xavier McDaniel (form Seattle Sonic)


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

loren greene


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

Eric B


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 25, 2003)

Brad Pitt


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

ted danson


----------



## gr81 (Sep 25, 2003)

naomi cambell


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 25, 2003)

liz taylor


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 26, 2003)

Rachel McLish 

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

Harry Potter


----------



## Victoria (Sep 26, 2003)

rosie perez


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 26, 2003)

zz top


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 26, 2003)

Paul Silas (former N.O. Hornets basketball coach)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BigBallaGA (Sep 26, 2003)

FITTTTTTTTTTTTTY


----------



## gr81 (Sep 26, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Paul Silas (former N.O. Hornets basketball coach)
> 
> Steve Largent


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

Yollanda Stephens (mary Popins)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 27, 2003)

Suzanne Summers


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 27, 2003)

Samantha Fox


----------



## gr81 (Sep 28, 2003)

Xzibit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 29, 2003)

ted nugent


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 29, 2003)

Terry Bradshaw

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 29, 2003)

Warrior River Boys


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 29, 2003)

Stevie Wonder


----------



## butterfly (Sep 29, 2003)

River Phoenix


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 29, 2003)

X-men

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## gr81 (Sep 29, 2003)

Numbskull     (from the Luniz)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Sep 29, 2003)

Leonard Nemoy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

been used already!


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Yasmin Bleeth
*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Already been used, but              Howie Mandel


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Sorry for the repeat but

Ludacris (rap artist)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

samuel jackson


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

New Testament

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

trisha yearwood


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Darryl Hannah

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

henry ford


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

David Brinkley (journalist from "This Week with...)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

yolanda ross (played in 'the Core')


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Silk The Shocker (rap artist)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 30, 2003)

roger rabit


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

ted dansen


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Nikon

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Neal McCoy


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Yolanda Adams (Gospel Artist)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## shortstuff (Sep 30, 2003)

Sinead O'Conner


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

reese witherspoon


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Noah Wylie (Carter on ER)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

elijah wood


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Dan Marino

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

orsen wells


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Socrates

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

stan lee


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Ewan McGregor

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

reba macentyre


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Eve (woman rap artist)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

(you like rap, eh?)

elvis presley


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Yellowjackets (Jazz Artist)

I like any music that sounds good!

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

stevie wonder


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Rush Limbaugh

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

henry wilkes booth


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Hillary Rodham Clinton

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

nathan hale


----------



## DFINEST (Sep 30, 2003)

Esther Rolle

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 30, 2003)

eugene levy


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 1, 2003)

Yoda

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

alan alda


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 3, 2003)

Aladin


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

natalie portman


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Nsync


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Cat Stevens


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Staind


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

dom deluwese


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Def Leppard


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Damn yankees


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Styx


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

HA HA.....................lets see this...........


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Got it.........................X-men


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

nell carter


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

rolling stones


----------



## ZECH (Oct 3, 2003)

Sam Elliott


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 3, 2003)

ted kennedy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 3, 2003)

Yanni


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2003)

Ian Ziering


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 4, 2003)

Grateful Dead


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2003)

danzig


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 5, 2003)

Godhead


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 6, 2003)

Desi Arnaz ( uh-oh)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 6, 2003)

Got it....

Zack Thomas ( Miami Dolphins MLB)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 6, 2003)

Samantha fox


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 6, 2003)

Xena, Warrior Princess

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Stacey (Oct 6, 2003)

Sally Jessy Raphel


----------



## heeholler (Oct 6, 2003)

Leon Redbone


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 6, 2003)

Estee Lauder

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

sean connery


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 8, 2003)

YO YO MA

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

anthony michael edwards


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 8, 2003)

Samuel L Jackson

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

nicholas cage


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 8, 2003)

Eriq LaSalle (Dr Benton on ER)

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

edward james almos


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 8, 2003)

Steven Spielberg

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 8, 2003)

gene autry


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 8, 2003)

yanni


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 9, 2003)

Ivanna Trump


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2003)

pete rose


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 9, 2003)

Elvis


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 9, 2003)

sally fields


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 11, 2003)

Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 13, 2003)

ray liotta


----------



## DFINEST (Oct 15, 2003)

Alicia Keys

*************************************

Once a task you first begun,
Never finished until it???s done,
Be the labor great or small,
Do it well or not at all!
- Big Mama

The TOES you step on today...
May be connected to the A$$ you kiss tomorrow!
--Big Mama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 15, 2003)

Steven Seagul


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 16, 2003)

Louie Armstrong


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

gene simmons


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

xandria hollander

(from Penthouse..who knew that I would actually read and learn something from that mag??)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 17, 2003)

Rudolph the red nose reindeer


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

roy rodgers


----------



## Tank316 (Oct 17, 2003)

susan summers


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 17, 2003)

susan sarandon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 28, 2003)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## pogo (Oct 28, 2003)

Nomar Garciapara


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 28, 2003)

alan alda


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Oct 29, 2003)

Alf


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

fred astaire


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2003)

elfman jenna


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

alan thicke


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Elmo


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

orville wright


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Tom Petty......(don't crack on the spelling.....)


----------



## ZECH (Oct 31, 2003)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

yvonne craig.
(bat girl)


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by dg806 *_
> Yasmine Bleeth


sorry, dg..she was a page one name..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Oct 31, 2003)

Goldie Hawn.....spelling again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 31, 2003)

natalie portman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Norman Rockwell


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

lloyd bridges


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Sammy Sosa


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

albert einstein


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 9, 2003)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Larva (Dec 9, 2003)

been used

nick carter


----------



## katie64 (Dec 9, 2003)

Ricky Schroeder >spelling???


----------



## Mindless (Dec 9, 2003)

Rage Against the machine.


----------



## Mindless (Dec 9, 2003)

Wait...thought it was music groups...


----------



## Mindless (Dec 9, 2003)

And all you post whores suck!


----------



## Mindless (Dec 9, 2003)

Whoring is bad!


----------



## Mindless (Dec 9, 2003)

Don't be a whore


----------



## cappo5150 (Dec 9, 2003)

Eazy-E


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

elvis costello


----------



## naturaltan (Dec 9, 2003)

Oscar Myer


----------



## Dale Mabry (Dec 9, 2003)

Oscar Meyer, who wants to see my weiner?


----------



## Burner02 (Dec 9, 2003)

randy quaid


----------



## katie64 (Dec 10, 2003)

David Hasselhoff>spelling?


----------



## Freeman (Dec 10, 2003)

Freddy Mercury 

I just checked this thread out, so if I repeat any, just let me know..I don't feel like going back and reading all of them.


----------



## Larva (Dec 10, 2003)

yoyo mai


----------



## Freeman (Dec 10, 2003)

well, since yo-yo ma doesn't have an "i" in his name, I'll go off of the letter A....

Art Garfunkel


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Lawrence Fishburne


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Echo Johnson


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Nora Roberts


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Sybil Sheppard


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Danny Devito


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Oscar Wylde


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Ed Norton


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Dec 10, 2003)

Naomi Campbell


This is fun playing with yourself.


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Renee Zelwegger


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Rob Lowe


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Eric Estrada


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Albert Brooks


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Serena Williams


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Sylvester Stalone


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Engleburt Humperdink


----------



## Freeman (Dec 11, 2003)

Kyra Phillips (...HOT CNN news anchor...I'd totally bang her).


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

sarah michelle gellar


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Kyra Phillips (...HOT CNN news anchor...I'd totally bang her).


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

Barf?

I do know any association people wise that reminds me of barf.  Wait, OK, hmmmnn... let's see  

Bin Laden


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Noah Wiley.


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

Yasmine Bleek


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 12, 2004)

Kobe bryant.


----------



## david (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Kobe bryant.




*wannabe mj!!!*



Michael Jordan


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

You're not playing right, David...


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Kobe bryant.


Tyra Banks


----------



## Freeman (Jan 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> Kobe bryant.



Since Dave messed up the flow, I"ll start over here..

Terry "Hulk" Hogan


----------



## butterfly (Jan 12, 2004)

But I already fixed the flow


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tyra Banks


skeet ulrich


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

ok ok, didn't see that..

Hilary Duff


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Fred Savage


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

Eric Estrada


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

alec baldwin


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

Naomi Judd (spelling on first name?)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 13, 2004)

Don Johnson


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 13, 2004)

Neve Campbell


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Neve Campbell



...is so hot!  

ok, sorry..back to the game.

Lisa Cudrow


----------



## butterfly (Jan 13, 2004)

Walter Cronkite


----------



## Freeman (Jan 13, 2004)

Elvis Costello


----------



## supertech (Jan 13, 2004)

Owen Wilson


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

Natasha Kinski


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

Ingred Bergman (spellng, first name?)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

Nanook of the North


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

Norah Jones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Sarah Gilbert


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

tom jones


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

suzanne summers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

shakka khan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

Newt gingrich


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

hugh jackman


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 14, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by TheGreatSatan *_
> nancy reagan



You're such a damn republican! 

Noam Chomsky


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Var (Jan 14, 2004)

Shiiit!  Someone already used that one.  I'm shocked.  I suck at games.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

then....

Yitzak Rabin


----------



## supertech (Jan 14, 2004)

neil young


----------



## Freeman (Jan 14, 2004)

Gene Simmons


----------



## supertech (Jan 14, 2004)

sid vicious


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

Shaka Zulu (this is going to be interesting for "U")


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

Uma Therman


----------



## supertech (Jan 14, 2004)

ned beatty


----------



## PreMier (Jan 14, 2004)

yasser arafat


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 14, 2004)

The Temptations


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 14, 2004)

sally struthers


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2004)

Sidhartha Ghotama


----------



## supertech (Jan 15, 2004)

Andrew Dice Clay


----------



## Freeman (Jan 15, 2004)

Yolonda Adams


----------



## butterfly (Jan 15, 2004)

Sid Vicious... is that a person???


----------



## supertech (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Sid Vicious... is that a person???


He was the bass player for the sex pistols.But he committed suicide at the young age of 21.Four months after stabbing his girlfriend nancy to death.


----------



## supertech (Jan 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Yolonda Adams


Steven tyler


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2004)

Robin Wright Penn


----------



## supertech (Jan 15, 2004)

Nikki Sixx


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 15, 2004)

Xanthippe (pronounced Zantippy)
Wife of Socrates


----------



## supertech (Jan 15, 2004)

Eliza Dushku


----------



## PreMier (Jan 15, 2004)

Usher


----------



## senimoni (Jan 15, 2004)

Romeo


----------



## supertech (Jan 16, 2004)

Ottis Redding


----------



## Freeman (Jan 16, 2004)

Gilbert Godfrey


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 16, 2004)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## supertech (Jan 16, 2004)

Hugh Hefner


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

Rebecca Romijn Stamos


----------



## heeholler (Jan 16, 2004)

Greekblondchic


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by heeholler *_
> Greekblondchic



Wha.... 

Susan Sarandon


----------



## daver1 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nazareth


----------



## supertech (Jan 16, 2004)

Howie Mandell


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Lynard Skynard


----------



## supertech (Jan 16, 2004)

Dan Rathers


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

shakira


----------



## supertech (Jan 16, 2004)

Anna Kournikova


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 16, 2004)

alicia keys


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

sean john


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Nelly Furtado


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Obie Trice


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Earl Boykins (shortest NBA player at like 5'5" 130)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Stone Temple Pilots


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sum 41


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

112


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

2pac


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Chingy


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

System of a down


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Nia Long


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Gary Coleman


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nick Van Exel


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Led Zepelin


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nas


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Steve Miller Band


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

DMX


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Xzibit


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Twista


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Archie Manning


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

G-Unit


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Trapt


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

T.I.


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Insane Clown Posse


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Eugene Wilson (Patriots FS)


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn....so many N's


Nate Dogg


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

To many E's too

Gangstarr


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Rakim


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Mystikal


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ludacris


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Santana Moss


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Stephenwolf


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Freeway


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Young Gunz


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Zebrahead


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

DJ Quik


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Kotton Mouth Kings


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sean Paul


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Lil' Jon and the Eastside Boys


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

St. Lunatics


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sammy Knight (Saints)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Tyrone Calico (Titans)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Offspring


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Gary Anderson


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Nick Harper


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Rocky Calmus (Titans LB)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Steve McNair


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Sammy Davis Jr.


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Rick James


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Sommore (Comedianne)


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Erron Kinney (Titans TE)


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

oops


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Enrique Iglesiaus


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Serena Williams


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Steffi Graf


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Fidel Castro


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

evanesance was already used i think

Young Zee


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

Osama Bin Laden


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Neil O'Donnel


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Damn this if fucked up

just use L


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Limp Bizcuit


----------



## senimoni (Jan 16, 2004)

I'll just let you go, your messing up my flow


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Tank Williams


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

I got go in a few minutes anyways

Smilez


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Zach Thomas


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 16, 2004)

Ricky Dudley (Bucs)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 16, 2004)

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

Andy Warhol


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2004)

Hans Christian Anderson


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

Nancy Wilson


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2004)

i'd like to disregard my last post...I was viewing an early page in this thread...hahaha, so my response was incorrect...but, we'll continue..


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2004)

Nick Cave


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 17, 2004)

En Vogue


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2004)

that's not really a person, but I'll let it go, this time


----------



## Freeman (Jan 17, 2004)

Emily Bronte


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

eric clapton


----------



## S.O.S (Jan 17, 2004)

Nolan Ryan


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

neve campbell


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

Lars ulrich   (drummer for Metallica)


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Laura Pausini


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Doh, beat me to it.

Harpo


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

oprah


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

harry potter


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Ricky Martin


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Nicole J. McCloud


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Double You


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

uma thurmon (sp?)


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Just playing, Naomi Campell.


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

Nick carter


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Unless Nan was in fact an actress. Which I would of course know nothing about.


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Ronald Reagan!


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Nicole Kidman


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Neve Campell

so many bloody Ns


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Ronald Reagan!


 Norma Jean


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Nelly


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## Eggs (Jan 17, 2004)

Tracy Chapman


----------



## supertech (Jan 17, 2004)

nancy kerrigan


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 17, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 17, 2004)

Kurupt


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 17, 2004)

tommy lee


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2004)

Hannah Storm


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2004)

Nick Drake


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 18, 2004)

Eve (woman rapper/actor)


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Eddie van Halen


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2004)

Noel Gallagher


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Randy Rhoads


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2004)

Slash (GnR)


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Henry rollins


----------



## greekblondechic (Jan 18, 2004)

slayer


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Robert Plant


----------



## Freeman (Jan 18, 2004)

Steve Perry


----------



## supertech (Jan 18, 2004)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 19, 2004)

Nora Roberts


----------



## supertech (Jan 19, 2004)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2004)

Sally Field


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

SALLY STRUTHERS (Freeman's idol!)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2004)

Sean Astin


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Nomar Garciaparra (sp)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2004)

Adolf Hitler


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Rosalind Cash


----------



## butterfly (Jan 19, 2004)

Humphrey Bogart


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Toto (80's pop group)


----------



## david (Jan 19, 2004)

ROCKY


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> ROCKY



wha.....
ok Dave, I'll bite.......

Yannick Noah


----------



## Vieope (Jan 19, 2004)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Najee (jazz artist)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 19, 2004)

Ethan Hawk


----------



## Vieope (Jan 19, 2004)

Kevin Spacey


----------



## supertech (Jan 19, 2004)

Yasser Arafat


----------



## Freeman (Jan 19, 2004)

I think that one was already done, but oh well..

Tracy Ulman


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 19, 2004)

Natalie Cole


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Edward Furlong


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

George Forman


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Nicholas Cage


----------



## butterfly (Jan 20, 2004)

Erica Cain


----------



## Vieope (Jan 20, 2004)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Emilio Estevez (this is gonna be good - Z)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Yahweh


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Helmut Lotti


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Ian Zearing


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Gabriel Burn


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Slipknot


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Tara Reid


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Damon Wayans


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Seether


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Radiohead


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Radiohead


 Fucking great band,

if we are allowing band names, then I come up with

Dimmu Borgir


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

I was just expanding it   Got boring... start hearing the same names over again.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

RUN DMC


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Coldplay


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Eggs (Jan 20, 2004)

Sister Hazel


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Lisa Lisa and Cult Jam


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Men at work


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Kool and the Gang


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Grand funk railroad


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Eggs *_
> Coldplay



i'm liking your musical tastes so far...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Deicide


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Earth, Wind, and Fire


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Eagles


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Spyro Gyra


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Assuck


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 20, 2004)

Kindred, The Family Soul


----------



## supertech (Jan 20, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Freeman (Jan 20, 2004)

Texas is the Reason (although I don't like this band)


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Nelly


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Yanni


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Inxs


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Smashing Pumpkins


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Shirley Temple


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Engine Down


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 21, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Shinedown


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Nada Surf


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Foreplay


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Young guns


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Snapcase


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Everclear


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Refused


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Danzig


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Gospel Gangstas


----------



## butterfly (Jan 21, 2004)

Superman


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 21, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Skid Row


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Wilco


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Outkast


----------



## Freeman (Jan 21, 2004)

Tiamat


----------



## PreMier (Jan 21, 2004)

Ted Nuget


----------



## supertech (Jan 21, 2004)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2004)

umm, where didthe "L" come from Supertech??


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2004)

Travis


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> umm, where didthe "L" come from Supertech??


 ooops,must of been half a sleep


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Travis


Slayer


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2004)

Rammstein


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

WHO?


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## david (Jan 22, 2004)

Eagles


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

David, hon, you aren't playing right.  You are supposed to come up with a celebrity, band, etc that starts with the same letter that is the last letter of the previous post.



> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Nirvana


Alyssa Milano


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

Oleander


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Rancid


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

Deftones


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Sex Pistols


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2004)

Sigur Ros


----------



## butterfly (Jan 22, 2004)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Freeman (Jan 22, 2004)

Strike Anywhere


----------



## supertech (Jan 22, 2004)

Extreme


----------



## senimoni (Jan 22, 2004)

Eve


----------



## senimoni (Jan 22, 2004)

Eryka Badu


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 22, 2004)

U2


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

2 pac


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 23, 2004)

Creedance Clearwater Revival


----------



## butterfly (Jan 23, 2004)

LL Cool J


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 23, 2004)

Jackson Five


----------



## supertech (Jan 23, 2004)

Enigma


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2004)

Anal Cunt


----------



## supertech (Jan 23, 2004)

Twisted sister


----------



## Freeman (Jan 23, 2004)

Ramones


----------



## Craft (Jan 23, 2004)

Slayer


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 24, 2004)

richard simmons


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 24, 2004)

Simon and Garfunkle


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

elenore roosevelt


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2004)

Type O-Negative


----------



## supertech (Jan 24, 2004)

Everlast


----------



## Freeman (Jan 24, 2004)

Thin Lizzy


----------



## supertech (Jan 24, 2004)

yardbirds


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

steely dan


----------



## supertech (Jan 24, 2004)

No Doubt


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

tanya tucker


----------



## supertech (Jan 24, 2004)

Run DMC


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

ce ce penniston


----------



## supertech (Jan 24, 2004)

NWA


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 24, 2004)

aerosmith


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Harry Houdini

Haha I broke up the music roll)


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2004)

Ike Turner


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Roman Pulanski


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2004)

Interpol


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Lizzy Borden


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Naomi Judd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Dan Rather


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Rodger Moore


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Edward J. Almos


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Saddam Hussein


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2004)

Neify Perez (spelling on the first name???)


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Zachary Taylor


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Radio Head


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 25, 2004)

Sarah Michelle Gellar


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Rita Hayward


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2004)

Dark Angel Divine


----------



## supertech (Jan 25, 2004)

Evanescense


----------



## Freeman (Jan 25, 2004)

Elefant


----------



## gr81 (Jan 25, 2004)

tyrese


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

eric estrada


----------



## gr81 (Jan 25, 2004)

lol


Aeneas (sp) Williams (CB for the Rams)


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

sir elton john


----------



## gr81 (Jan 25, 2004)

numbskull


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

lenny kravitz


----------



## gr81 (Jan 25, 2004)

zz top


----------



## Burner02 (Jan 25, 2004)

paul simon


----------



## Freeman (Jan 26, 2004)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## supertech (Jan 26, 2004)

Eve


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## butterfly (Jan 26, 2004)

Mike Myers


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 26, 2004)

Sammy Sosa


----------



## Freeman (Jan 26, 2004)

Asshole Parade


----------



## supertech (Jan 26, 2004)

Eazy-E


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 26, 2004)

Edgar Allan Poe


----------



## Freeman (Jan 26, 2004)

Eddie Rabbit


----------



## Freeman (Jan 26, 2004)

Toad the Wet Sprocket


----------



## david (Jan 26, 2004)

stink


----------



## titans1854 (Jan 26, 2004)

kelis


----------



## gr81 (Jan 26, 2004)

sublime


----------



## supertech (Jan 27, 2004)

Earth wind and fire


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

E.T


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

(thanks Babs, I could NOT think of another E one)

Thomas the Tank Engine


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Dang it.......you put another E up their.......hmmmmmmmm


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 27, 2004)

Earnest goes to Jail


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

hehehe

Liv Tyler


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Rick Schroeder


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Ryan Seacrest


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 27, 2004)

Timea Majorova


----------



## butterfly (Jan 27, 2004)

Anna Kornikova


----------



## supertech (Jan 27, 2004)

Adolf Hitler


----------



## butterfly (Jan 28, 2004)

Reece Witherspoon


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 28, 2004)

Nelson, Willy


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Since we are using the last letter of the last name:

Nelly


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

Nelly has already been done


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

SO, I'll do Norah Jones (unless that's already been done too!


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

It has.  I think they all have been.  Go ahead start reading


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

I forgot.

Shikira.


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Ashanti


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Isabel Roselini


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Isane clown posse


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Euge Groove


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

EMF


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Freddy  Couger


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Rikki Rocket


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Tim McGraw


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Wayne Newton


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Nichole Simpson


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

nell carter


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Ronald Mcdonald


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Donald Trump


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

you guys are killing me..................You can't think of anything


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Garth Brooks


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Shiniya Twaine


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

En Vogue


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Eeyore   (off Winnie the Pooh)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Eurythmics


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Samantha Fox


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

Xzibit


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Dude, that's exhibit

Try again


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Tanya Harding


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

George, Boy


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Elmer Fudd


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 29, 2004)

Don Mattingly


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Naomi Judd


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

David Copperfield


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

David Berkowitz


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Zsa Zsa Gabor


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Ray Liotta


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Asa Hutchinson


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Norma Jean


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Nick Carter


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Roberto Clemente


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Reece Witherspoon


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Nancy Wilson


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

Ned Flanders


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Styx


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Xscape


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Expose'


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Elton John


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Notorious B. I. G.


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Garbage


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Edgar Allen Poe


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 29, 2004)

Eagles


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Santana


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Alice in wonderland


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

agorophobic nosebleed


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Dang you Freeman


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> agorophobic nosebleed




What is this?  This isn't a word game


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

funny, you both posted at the same time and with words that both end in D!!!

Danielle Deronda


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Catch me if you can!    GREAT MOVIE!!!!


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Titanic


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Casper the Ghost


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Tootsie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

did I spell that right?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Millie Vanilli


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Iron Maiden


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> What is this?  This isn't a word game



This is a band name...

go to allmusic.com, you'll find any band name there


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

Napalm Death


----------



## Freeman (Jan 29, 2004)

hot water music


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Hells Bells


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

You did it again FREEMAN! ugh


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

Simon Cowell


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 29, 2004)

Lenny Cravitz...............is that how you spell his last name?


----------



## butterfly (Jan 29, 2004)

sure...

ZZ Top


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Pink


----------



## x~factor (Jan 29, 2004)

Kenny G


----------



## supertech (Jan 29, 2004)

Garth Brooks


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Sheryl Crowe


----------



## x~factor (Jan 30, 2004)

Elvis Presley


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> You did it again FREEMAN! ugh



did what again?!  These ARE band names....very popular bands as well, look them up!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

yellowcard


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

digable planets


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> did what again?!  These ARE band names....very popular bands as well, look them up!




Nah, where we both post at the same time


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Silver Bullet


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Tom and Jerry

Hi Babs!


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Youngbloodz


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Zhane


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Zellweger, Renee


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Hi TGS


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Elle  (movie)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Ecko (clothing line)


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Osh kosh (clothing line)


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Halle Berry


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Yokohama


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Arkansas


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

South Dakota


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Arachnophobia


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Ann Margaret


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim Russert


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Tim McGraw


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Winston Churchill


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Leonard Lewis


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

thanks for pushing this thread to a thousand replies!

Sam Addams


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Stacy Dash


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 30, 2004)

Howard Dean


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Nina Simone


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Easy E


----------



## DFINEST (Jan 30, 2004)

Enola Gay


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet Sixteen


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Nixon, Richard


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Drew Berrymore


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Enemy Lines


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Sherlock Holmes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

"Simply Irresistible"  Song


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

Stix


----------



## BabsieGirl (Jan 30, 2004)

X-Men


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Nia Peeples


----------



## butterfly (Jan 30, 2004)

Sam Malone


----------



## supertech (Jan 30, 2004)

Eric Estrada


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Avail


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

les savy fav


----------



## supertech (Jan 30, 2004)

vince gill


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Less than Jake


----------



## supertech (Jan 30, 2004)

Elastica


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

At the Gates


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Superchunk


----------



## supertech (Jan 30, 2004)

Kottonmouth kings


----------



## Freeman (Jan 30, 2004)

Save Ferris


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Sasha Cowen


----------



## supertech (Jan 31, 2004)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

George Forman


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Nelson Mandela


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

At the Drive-In


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> At the Drive-In



is that a band too?


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

yup


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

those are fuqqed up names.

Norman Bates


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

stephen King


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Gene Simmons


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Satyricon


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Salt N' Pepper


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Rob Zombie


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Elbow


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Will Smith


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Hate Eternal


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

Lonesome Dove


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Entombed


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Jan 31, 2004)

DJ Jazzy Jeff


----------



## supertech (Jan 31, 2004)

Flotsam and Jetsam


----------



## Freeman (Jan 31, 2004)

Malevolent Creation


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Napalm death


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 1, 2004)

Hiroshima


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 1, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 1, 2004)

Commodores


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 1, 2004)

Supremes


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Social Distortion


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Nile


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Electric Hellfire Club


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Berzum


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Megadeth


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Hollowpaw


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Winnie the Pooh


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

House of pain


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Nate Dogg


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Guns~N~Roses


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Soundgarden


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Nickleback


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

kraftwerk


----------



## supertech (Feb 1, 2004)

Krokus


----------



## Freeman (Feb 1, 2004)

Strife


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

E.U. (Go - Go group  for 80's song "Da Butt")


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

unchained melody


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

Yanni


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

INXS


(damn, GBC...don't you EVER sleep????)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 2, 2004)

Salt n Pepa


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ac/dc


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Cream


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Mister Mister


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

rolling stones


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sting


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

greatful dead.


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

DMX


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

x-men


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

NAS


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

stevie nicks


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ronnie milsap


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Paula Abdul


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

linda ronstadt


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Tina Turner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ru paul


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

LL Cool J


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

john melloncamp


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Police


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

eurythmics (sp)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sinead O'Connor


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

(you are enjoying the 'R's, eh buddy??)



ricky scaggs


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sugar Hill Gang (80's rap group)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

george michael


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Limp Bizkit


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

tesla


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Ashanti ( BABE - A - LISCIOUS !!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

izzy pop


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

P. Diddy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

yancy butler
(actres)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Rosa Parks


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

santana


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Anastasia


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

alicia silverstone


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Evelyn "Champagne" King


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ghondi


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Incognito (Contemporary Jazz)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ozzy osbourne


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

ever clear


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Robin Williams


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

shawn cassidy


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

alice in chains


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sharon Stone


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

emanuelle lewis


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Sandy Alomar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

randy Quaid


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2004)

David Cross


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

sid caesar


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Ronald Regon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 2, 2004)

nell carter


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Rick Schroeder


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 2, 2004)

Richard Nixon


----------



## butterfly (Feb 2, 2004)

Nat King Cole


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 2, 2004)

Eleanor Roosevelt


----------



## supertech (Feb 2, 2004)

teddy roosevelt


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2004)

Ted Kazinski


----------



## supertech (Feb 2, 2004)

Ian Zering


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2004)

George Washington Carver


----------



## Freeman (Feb 2, 2004)

Rita Hayworth


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

henry kissinger


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2004)

Robert Zemekis


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

sydney sheldon


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Nostradamus


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

sadie hawkins


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Sam Cooke


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

East & West


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Tom Joyner (syndicated radio dj known as the "FLY JOCK")


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

Ronnie


----------



## ncgirl21 (Feb 3, 2004)

Evan Essence (sp?)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. *E*d


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ncgirl21 *_
> Evan Essence (sp?)


It's Evanescence 

crap, now I gotta think of an E one  

Elton John


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

nellie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

Mr. *Ed*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

dr dre


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Eowyn


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Nike


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

natalie wood


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

europe (the 80's rock band)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 3, 2004)

dumb and Dumber


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Romeo and Juliet


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

dick vandyke


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

zig zigler


----------



## butterfly (Feb 3, 2004)

Ramones


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

starship


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2004)

Pippy Longstocking


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2004)

Grace Slick


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

keith sweat


----------



## maniclion (Feb 3, 2004)

too short


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 3, 2004)

toby keith


----------



## Freeman (Feb 3, 2004)

Hannibal (ancient conquerer)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Larry Holmes (former heavyweight boxing champ)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

salma hayek


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Kerry Wood


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

Derek Jeter


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Richard Pryor


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 3, 2004)

Rick James


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 3, 2004)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Kermit the Frog


----------



## supertech (Feb 4, 2004)

Gene Hackman


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Night of the living Dead


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

David Sanborn ( Jazz Artist )


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Never ending Story


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Yannick Noah


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

hells Bells


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Salman Rushdie


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

Darn it......another *E*....ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

okay...I'm thinking


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 4, 2004)

ew ew.....

Elton John


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Gilley's


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Serena Williams hot: babe )


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Sean Paul


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Loretta Lynn


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Nia Vardalos


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Superman


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Nas


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by greekblondechic *_
> Nas


What is that?

Steele Magnolias


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Nas is a rapper

Sabrina (the Witch lol)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

A Tribe Called Quest


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Tom Selleck


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Kelis (singer and Nas' fiance)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

Spyro Gyra


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Ann Garison

hehehe, that's me


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

New Balance


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 4, 2004)

Earth Wind and Fire

*shes a brick...HOUSE*


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Ernest Hemingway


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Yes Dear (CBS sitcom)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Rip Van Winkle


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 4, 2004)

E.R.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Robbie Gordon (nascar driver)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 4, 2004)

Neve Cambell


----------



## supertech (Feb 4, 2004)

Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Neve Cambell



she is so hot


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Dukes of Hazard


----------



## gr81 (Feb 4, 2004)

Dale Ellis (one of the best shooters the NBA has seen)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 4, 2004)

Slippery When Wet (bon jovi albumb)


----------



## supertech (Feb 4, 2004)

Tico Torres (Bon Jovi's drummer)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2004)

Sasha and Digweed (techno crap DJs)


----------



## supertech (Feb 5, 2004)

Dave Navarro


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Oscar the grouch


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 5, 2004)

Herbert Hoover


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Rover


----------



## supertech (Feb 5, 2004)

Ren & Stimpy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 5, 2004)

Yoanna (from Top Model)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 5, 2004)

Aushwitz (nazi death camp)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

zsa zsa gabore


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Aushwitz (nazi death camp)


just curious...what does this have to do with famous paople?


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

oh I don't know.  It was famous (for really shitty reasons) for a lot of people???  just trying to keep things movin' here.


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Eritrea (the African country)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

gotcha.
I went to Dakhau (sp) outside of Munich a few years back. Very sobering. 

ok, back on track...what letter we on? It's on you!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Eritrea (the African country)


atlantis


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Swaziland (another African country)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

denmark


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 6, 2004)

Kenny Loggins


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

sammy sosa


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Aunt Jemima


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

allison garner


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Randy Quaid


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

dennis rodman


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Nikki Fritz


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

zebulon pike


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Emma Watson


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

naomi judd


----------



## Dero (Feb 6, 2004)

Demi Moore


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Ethan Hawk


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Kingsbury (my band!)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Yemen


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Nikki Six


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

xena


----------



## butterfly (Feb 6, 2004)

Anne Bolin


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

NWA


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 6, 2004)

that's been used alrready...repeatedly...go get another!

"N" to you, pal!


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

NAFTA! :d


----------



## supertech (Feb 6, 2004)

Axle Rose


----------



## Freeman (Feb 6, 2004)

Elizabeth Hurley


----------



## Fade (Feb 6, 2004)

Red Skelton


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

yeltson mandela


----------



## Freeman (Feb 7, 2004)

umm, His name is Nelson Mandela..and it's already been done THANK YOU! try again


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 7, 2004)

I was speaking about his cousin...you didn't know?


----------



## supertech (Feb 8, 2004)

Ace Frehley


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

Yves Saint Laurent


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2004)

Ted Kennedy


----------



## Malik30310 (Feb 8, 2004)

Nas


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

sally struthers


----------



## Malik30310 (Feb 8, 2004)

"Nas" was a reply to "Elton John" but i see i missed a few later names so ...

for Ted Kennedy let's do ...

Ymo Sumac


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

collin powell
(still slow, but all is good! welcome to IM!)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2004)

Lisa Leslie


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

earnest borgnine


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2004)

Elijah Alexander


----------



## supertech (Feb 8, 2004)

Rocky Maivia


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

andy warhol


----------



## supertech (Feb 8, 2004)

Leonard Nimoy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

yvonne craig (batgirl)


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

giorgos mazonakis


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

sid ceasar


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Rell


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

leslie nelson
(WTF is rell?)


----------



## supertech (Feb 8, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

sara jessica parker


----------



## Freeman (Feb 8, 2004)

Ren and Stempy


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

d/l rell - its obvious 

r. kelly


----------



## supertech (Feb 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Freeman *_
> Ren and Stempy


Yoda


----------



## butterfly (Feb 9, 2004)

Ava Gardner


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2004)

Ralph Waldo Emerson


----------



## butterfly (Feb 9, 2004)

Naomi Ellington Jacob


----------



## supertech (Feb 9, 2004)

Benny Hill


----------



## Freeman (Feb 9, 2004)

Laura Flyn Boyle


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 9, 2004)

Enyce


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Ed Lover (from YO MTV RAPS)


----------



## supertech (Feb 10, 2004)

Randy Johnson (Az diamondbacks pitcher)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Nile River (in Africa)


----------



## supertech (Feb 10, 2004)

Robert Blake


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Emmit Smith


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Hayseed Dixie (AC/DC bluegrass tribute band)


----------



## supertech (Feb 10, 2004)

Europe (80's rock band)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Elmo (sesame street)


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Feb 10, 2004)

Oscar the Grouch


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Herbie the Love Bug


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Grover


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 10, 2004)

Rin Tin Tin


----------



## supertech (Feb 10, 2004)

Nemo


----------



## Freeman (Feb 10, 2004)

Orion nebula


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

alan alda


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

Andy Garcia


----------



## Freeman (Feb 11, 2004)

Alfred Lord Tennison (sp. on last name?  it might have a "y" in there somewhere)


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Nick Van Exel


----------



## Freeman (Feb 11, 2004)

Larry Allen (Dallas Cowboys offensive lineman)


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Naomi Cambell


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

Lee Harvey Oswald


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Diamond Phillips


----------



## butterfly (Feb 11, 2004)

Sasquatch


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

Hale Berry


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Yukmouth


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

Heather Locklear


----------



## Freeman (Feb 11, 2004)

Richard the Lionheart


----------



## supertech (Feb 11, 2004)

Terry Bradshaw


----------



## gr81 (Feb 11, 2004)

Westside Connection


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2004)

Nina Cherry


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

yvette bova (female bb'er)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2004)

Alfonso Ribero (sp?- Carlton from Fresh Prince)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

orlando bloom


----------



## supertech (Feb 12, 2004)

Mandy Moore


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

eva gardner


----------



## supertech (Feb 12, 2004)

Randy Savage


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Ernest goes to Hollywood


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

dawn of the dead


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Dead Zone


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

endless summer
(hiya BF!)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Rat Pack
(hiya B!)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

kangaroo jack


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Kelly Osbourne


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

every which way you can


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2004)

Nasser El Sonbaty


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

yentle


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Elmer Fud


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

derrick zoolander


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Rick Martin


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

ned beatty


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

hmmm


----------



## butterfly (Feb 12, 2004)

Yogi bear


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

riddley scott


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Tim McGraw


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

wesley snipes


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

sara jessica parker


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

ronald reagan


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Nancy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

yancy butler


(cheater! one name only??)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh......You said Ronald Reagon

Then I said Nancy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

I just wanted to see if you could come up with a Y name....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

..and I DID! HA!
so, it is 'R" to the hottie in Ohio!


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Oh okay..


Richard Nixon


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

neil diamond


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Dead man on campus


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

steel Dawn


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

Night of the living dead


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

dead men don't wear plaid


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

LOL


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 12, 2004)

dead poets society


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

You only Live Twice

(BIG Janes Bond Fan!)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2004)

Earth Girls are Easy (keeping with the movie theme


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

young frankenstein


----------



## supertech (Feb 12, 2004)

Nightmare on Elm street


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

thelma and louise


----------



## supertech (Feb 12, 2004)

Enter the Dragon


----------



## Freeman (Feb 12, 2004)

Night at the Roxbury


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

Yoanna


----------



## butterfly (Feb 13, 2004)

You So Crazy


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 13, 2004)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Freeman (Feb 13, 2004)

Remember the Titans


----------



## supertech (Feb 13, 2004)

Saturday Night Fever


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2004)

Rwanda


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 14, 2004)

Africa


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2004)

Angola


----------



## supertech (Feb 14, 2004)

Algeria


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2004)

Armenia


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2004)

Albania


----------



## Freeman (Feb 14, 2004)

Addis Ababa


----------



## supertech (Feb 15, 2004)

Athens (going with the cities )


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2004)

Sri Lanka


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 15, 2004)

Amsterdam


----------



## supertech (Feb 15, 2004)

Mexico City


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 15, 2004)

Yokota (Japan)


----------



## supertech (Feb 15, 2004)

Ahman (Jordan)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 15, 2004)

Nairobi


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Istanbul


----------



## supertech (Feb 16, 2004)

London


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

new albany


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Yonkers (New York)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

kingston


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Nuremburg (Germany)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

georgetown


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

New Rochelle


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

edinborough (sp)


----------



## supertech (Feb 16, 2004)

Hanoi


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

island park (NY)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Kansas City


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

youngstown


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Nice (France)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

eden (colorado)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Nantucket


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

tripolli


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Indianapolis


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

seattle


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

East Orange (NJ)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

elbert


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Toronto


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

ontario


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Orlando


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

oshkosh


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Hanau (Germany)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

university park, Tx


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Kannapolis (NC)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

silverthorne, Co


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

East Orange (NJ)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Eagle, Wy


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

El Paso (TX)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

oak branch, ny


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2004)

Hollywood (FL)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

deadwood


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2004)

Dublin


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

neoshoe, MS


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Edinburgh (Scotland)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

heidleburg, Germany


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Grand Rapids


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

salida, CO


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 16, 2004)

Austin, TX


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

nevada city, Ca


----------



## supertech (Feb 16, 2004)

Yuma (AZ)


----------



## Freeman (Feb 16, 2004)

Ankara


----------



## supertech (Feb 16, 2004)

Antwerp


----------



## butterfly (Feb 16, 2004)

Pollyanna


----------



## supertech (Feb 16, 2004)

Anchorage


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

Eugene (Oregon)


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Eastwood, Clint


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Dick Tracey


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Y.M.C.A (song)    HA HA HA HA HA HA....got it!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Anikan Skywalker


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

Randall Rains


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Sally Strothers


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

steven segal


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Shakira


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

adam sandler


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Romancing the Stone


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

endless love


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Damn the E's


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 17, 2004)

Elmer Fud


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

donald trump


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

P. Diddy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

yogi bear


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 17, 2004)

Roberto Duran


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

nia peeples


----------



## butterfly (Feb 17, 2004)

Sly Stallone


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

edward scissorhands


----------



## supertech (Feb 17, 2004)

Sylvester Stalone


----------



## Art (Feb 17, 2004)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## supertech (Feb 18, 2004)

Steve Martin


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

nelly


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Yoda


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

Ashanti


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Ivan the Terrible


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 18, 2004)

East of Eden


----------



## butterfly (Feb 18, 2004)

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## supertech (Feb 19, 2004)

Naomi Judd


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

Donald Trump

Is anyone else hooked on "The Apprentice"


----------



## supertech (Feb 19, 2004)

Pete Rose


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

Enoch Pratt


----------



## supertech (Feb 19, 2004)

Tom Arnold


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2004)

Donald Duck


----------



## supertech (Feb 19, 2004)

King Kong


----------



## Freeman (Feb 19, 2004)

Gorilla Biscuits


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

Sushi


----------



## butterfly (Feb 19, 2004)

InSync


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 19, 2004)

Cher


----------



## supertech (Feb 19, 2004)

Rodney King


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

gregory peck


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2004)

Kenny Wayne Shephard


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

dale earnhart


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2004)

Ted Bundy


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Yosimite Sam


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2004)

Marie Antoinette (sp?)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Elizabeth the second


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

dudley dooright


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Ted Turner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

rhett butler


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 20, 2004)

Bob Barker?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

roy orbison


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Nacho Cheese


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2004)

so, we can do food in here too?

ok then...

Eggs


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 20, 2004)

mmmmmmm bacon


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Nabisco


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

oscar meyer


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Reese's


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

saurkraout


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

tamales


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

salsa


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

I think the food idea is a bit off from the original intention...

Alyssa Milano


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

orlando bloom


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Michelle Pfeiffer


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

rikki lake


----------



## butterfly (Feb 20, 2004)

Elmo


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

oscar wylde (sp)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Ernest Borgnine (McHale's Navy)


----------



## supertech (Feb 20, 2004)

Ed Bradley


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 20, 2004)

Yakov Smirnoff


----------



## Freeman (Feb 20, 2004)

Francis Ford Coppola


----------



## supertech (Feb 21, 2004)

Andy Dick


----------



## Freeman (Feb 21, 2004)

Kevin Kostner


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

ricky martin


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

Nicole Richie


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

ed norton


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

Neve Campbell


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

linda hamilton
ha! another 'N'!


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

Natalie Merhcant (sp)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

tina turner


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

Reese Witherspoon (your turn for the N's)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 21, 2004)

Nat King Cole


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

eliza manelli


----------



## butterfly (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> eliza manelli


Her name is just Liza... but I'll go with it 

Iron Maiden


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

I was referencing her cousin...


nine inch nails


----------



## supertech (Feb 21, 2004)

Soundgarden


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 21, 2004)

National Football League (NFL)


----------



## supertech (Feb 21, 2004)

Emmitt Smith


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 21, 2004)

national smoke day 4/20/04


----------



## butterfly (Feb 21, 2004)

Yoda


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

adam ant


----------



## Freeman (Feb 22, 2004)

Ty Cobb


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

boyer coe


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Eddie Robinson


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

natalie portman


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Nero


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

orson wells


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Shannon Sharpe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

edward jamed olmos


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Sterling Sharpe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

earnest hemmingway


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Yoko Ono


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

oj simpson


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Nichol Brown Simpson


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

naomi campbell


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Louie Anderson


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

dammit!
stop the insanity! No more 'n'

neve campbell


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Haha ok no more n's for a while. 

Laura Bush


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

henry ford


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Dick Clark


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

kurt russell


----------



## supertech (Feb 22, 2004)

Lee Haney


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

Yasmine Bleek


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

Kenny G


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

Godsmack


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

wild west


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

wild turkey


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

thanksgiving turkey


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

turkey jerky


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

beef jerky


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

jerky boys


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

boyz in da hood


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

ice cube


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

dr. dre


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

snoop


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

TuPac (see how everything gets back to Pac)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

Cream


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 23, 2004)

cheese


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

Spitfire - you aren't playing the game correctly.

After DFINEST posted Cream, your word should have started with the letter M.  Also, we were doing celebrities, movies, books, etc.


----------



## butterfly (Feb 23, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> cheese


Eric Clapton


----------



## supertech (Feb 23, 2004)

Norman Bates


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 23, 2004)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## supertech (Feb 24, 2004)

Ray Lewis


----------



## Freeman (Feb 24, 2004)

Solidad O'brien (CNN anchor)


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Spitfire - you aren't playing the game correctly.
> 
> After DFINEST posted Cream, your word should have started with the letter M.  Also, we were doing celebrities, movies, books, etc.



It all makes a lot more sense now thanks (hey, its my first week)
Nelly Fortado(sp)


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 24, 2004)

odie (garfield)


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

Eli Manning


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> It all makes a lot more sense now thanks (hey, its my first week)


No problem 

Gilbert Godfrey


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 24, 2004)

Yasmine BleetH


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2004)

Harrison Ford


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

Dodi Al Fayad (sp)


----------



## butterfly (Feb 24, 2004)

Diana, Princess of Wales


----------



## supertech (Feb 24, 2004)

Sir Winston Churchill


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 24, 2004)

Lena Horne


----------



## supertech (Feb 24, 2004)

Elijah Woods


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

sonny crockett


----------



## supertech (Feb 25, 2004)

Ted Bundy


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

Yvonne Navarro
(author of buffy the vampire slayer)


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 25, 2004)

OBI TRICE


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

eddie haskel


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

Laverne De Fazio


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

oliver twist


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

Timmy!!!  (from Southpark)


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

YURI GAGARIN
you should be able to appreciate that, ann!


----------



## butterfly (Feb 25, 2004)

Newt Gingrich

(Yuri--- OH YES!!!  )


----------



## supertech (Feb 25, 2004)

Howard Stern


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

nancy kerrigan


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Notorious B.I.G.


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Gandharvas


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

sam spade


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Emmy lou Harris


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

sammy davis


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 26, 2004)

sally struthers <---- were the hell did that come from


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

who are we naming?


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

people we want to meet?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

keith richards

(famous people)


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

richard priar


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Feb 26, 2004)

Mr. Ed
(well he was a famous horse so why not )


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

hey cat-
this is the 'name game'....
your last post: Mr. Ed.
The next posted would have to find a famous name that started with 'D'.
Like: Don Johnson.
'N' to hte next person and so on..


Don Johnson


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Nasser Al Sanbaty


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

(you so suck!  )


YURI IVANOVICH MALENCHENKO 
(Russian Cosmonaut)


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Orson Wells


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

You are the 2nd person to use Yuri today!!!

Olympia Dukakis


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

I thnk several people have been used..


Steve Austin


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

True but not in the same day!!! 

Nero


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

ollie north


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> True but not in the same day!!!


hey! I used him...YESTERDAY!


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Heather Locklear


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

rita hayworth


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Happy Days


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

starsky and Hutch


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Hill Street Blues


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

star man


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

No where to run


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

no man's land


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Deer Hunter


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

return of the living dead


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Days of Thunder


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Return of the King


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Green Mile


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

ET


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

terminator


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Red Dawn


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

no surrender, no retreat


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Tess of the D'Urbervilles


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Saturday night fever


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Raiders of the Lost Ark


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

Krull


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Liar Liar


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 26, 2004)

am not!

(couldn't resist!)

repo man


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Nine to Five


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

End of Days


----------



## butterfly (Feb 26, 2004)

Saving Private Ryan


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Never say die


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Empire of the Sun


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Nickle Back


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Karate kid


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Dragnet


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Trading Spaces


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Soul survivors


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

School of rock


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Kalifornia


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Aliens


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Scent of a women


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Natural Born Killers


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

summer of sam


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Maximum Overdrive


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Elvis


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

Scarface


----------



## Trap-isaurus (Feb 26, 2004)

Elvis (lol)


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

Snatch


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

High Noon


----------



## supertech (Feb 26, 2004)

New Jack City


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 26, 2004)

Year of the Dragon


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

Naked Gun


----------



## x~factor (Feb 27, 2004)

Nerds


----------



## DFINEST (Feb 27, 2004)

Star Wars


----------



## butterfly (Feb 27, 2004)

Sound of Music


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

Clear and Present Danger


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

rodger rabbit


----------



## Akateros (Feb 27, 2004)

Tron


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

trainspoting


----------



## Spitfire (Feb 27, 2004)

gataca(SP)


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

American Pie


----------



## camarosuper6 (Feb 27, 2004)

Earnest Goes to Jail


----------



## supertech (Feb 27, 2004)

Lord of the Rings


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Samantha Stevens


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

steven wright


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

Tyra Banks


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 1, 2004)

steven coonts


----------



## supertech (Mar 1, 2004)

Sara Gilbert


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 1, 2004)

Tom (from Tom and Jerry)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 1, 2004)

Mort (from Mort and Mindy)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 1, 2004)

Tu Pac ---  ok see how everything goes back to Pac


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 1, 2004)

Canibus (the rapper)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Mort (from Mort and Mindy)


His name was Mork from Ork


----------



## butterfly (Mar 1, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Canibus (the rapper)


Sally Fields


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 2, 2004)

Sable


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Everett Smith


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Harry Conick Jr (do you use the K or the R 'hmm)
Thank you for the correction butterfly, does that mean i thru off the whole thread with Mork, im sorry


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Katherine Minola (Taming of the Shrew)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Angalina Jolie


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Easy E (lol)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 2, 2004)

Never heard of that 

Ethel Merman


----------



## supertech (Mar 2, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 2, 2004)

Stevey Nicks (sp)



> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Never heard of that
> 
> Ethel Merman



Easy E was a rapper, umm yeah he was killed also


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Stevey Nicks (sp)
> 
> 
> ...


I was thinking it was something like that.


Silent Night


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Tom Arnold


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Dwight Yokum


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Martin Short


----------



## CourtQueen (Mar 3, 2004)

Tori Amos


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Stan Laurel


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Ludacris (rap artist)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Sara Michelle Gellar


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Rodney Dangerfield


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Danny Davito


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 3, 2004)

Oni? (the weird guy with curly brown hair)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Uhmmmm... I've heard of Oni-Con for Anime...

Isis (Queen of all Egyptian gods)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Sandra Bullock



> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> ...Easy E was a rapper, umm yeah he was killed also



Easy E was a rapper of NWA
(Ice Cube & Dr Dre were members) who died of AIDS


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Kate Beckingsale (She's hot)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Ella Fitzgerald (Jazz Singer; remember "Is it live or is it Memorex)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Drew Carey


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Yanger!


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

LOL... nice try!

Ra


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 3, 2004)

Asa Hutchinson


----------



## Yanger (Mar 3, 2004)

Naomi Watts


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Sound of Music


----------



## supertech (Mar 3, 2004)

Con Air


----------



## butterfly (Mar 3, 2004)

Red Planet


----------



## supertech (Mar 3, 2004)

Terminator


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Resevior Dogs


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Scary Movie


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

East of Eden


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Night of the Comet


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

The Ten Commandments


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Star Wars


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

Sleeping With the Enemy


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 4, 2004)

Silence Of The Lambs


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

(I'm so sick of S ones!!!)

Secret of Nimh


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

hard to kill 
Damn butterfly you like this game huh?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

YEP! 

Little Women


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Nobodies fool


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Lost in Space


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Electric coolaid acid test
can we use books?


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Yep!

Time Machine


----------



## maniclion (Mar 4, 2004)

Enter The Dragon (Bruce Lee)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Nell


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Lion King


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Gone with the wind


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragon Slayer


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Resevior Dogs


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Salem's Lot


----------



## supertech (Mar 4, 2004)

Titanic


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 4, 2004)

Carrie


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Elmo


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Oscar


----------



## butterfly (Mar 4, 2004)

Rosita


----------



## Yanger (Mar 4, 2004)

Alf


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Fozzy


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Yosemite Sam


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Mad Hatter


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Riddler


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Road Runner


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Rocketeer
(Damn you're fast Butterfly)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Rocky & Bulwinkle


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Early Bird


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Dilbert


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 5, 2004)

Two Face


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Earl (from the Cow and Chicken cartoon)


----------



## Yanger (Mar 5, 2004)

Larry, Darryl and Darryl


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 5, 2004)

Lisa Simpson


----------



## butterfly (Mar 5, 2004)

Nick Lachey


----------



## supertech (Mar 5, 2004)

Yentle


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

Erica Cane


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 6, 2004)

Elmer fudd


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 6, 2004)

Donal Duck


----------



## supertech (Mar 6, 2004)

King Kong


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Godzilla


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 8, 2004)

Armatron


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Nazgul


----------



## butterfly (Mar 8, 2004)

Legolas


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 9, 2004)

Sasquatch


----------



## butterfly (Mar 9, 2004)

Heffalump


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

Pippi Longstocking


----------



## supertech (Mar 10, 2004)

George of the jungle


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Elmer Fud


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 10, 2004)

Donald Duck


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Krazy Kat


----------



## supertech (Mar 10, 2004)

Tweety bird


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Dot


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 10, 2004)

The Brain


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Narnia


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

Aquaman


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Nana (the dog from Peter Pan)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

Amen


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Nazarath


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 10, 2004)

Habakkuk


----------



## butterfly (Mar 10, 2004)

Kaa


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 11, 2004)

Aries


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 11, 2004)

Sagitarius


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 11, 2004)

Scorpio


----------



## butterfly (Mar 11, 2004)

Octopussy


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 12, 2004)

You Only Live Twice


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Ernest Goes to Camp


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 12, 2004)

Police Academy


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Young and the Restless


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 12, 2004)

Sunny and Cher


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Roger Rabbit


----------



## supertech (Mar 12, 2004)

Tiny tim


----------



## butterfly (Mar 12, 2004)

Mary Reilly


----------



## supertech (Mar 20, 2004)

Yoko Ono


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Otis Redding


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Ginger Grant


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Tim Conway


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Yoda


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Avril Lavign


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

nia peebles


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

kelsey grammer


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Reggie Jackson


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

nikki sixx


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Xena


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

albert einstein


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

gregory peck


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Kim Bassinger


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

ralph waldo emerson


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

elle macpherson


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Nora Jones


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

sara jessica parker


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Rachael Hunter


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

richard dean anderson


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Norma Jean


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Norman Rockwell


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Larry Scott


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

Trish Stratus


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 21, 2004)

Clint Eastwood


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Dr. Dolittle


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Emmitt Smith


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

Hillary Clinton


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Nick Carter


----------



## butterfly (Mar 21, 2004)

Niles Crane


----------



## greekblondechic (Mar 21, 2004)

elizabeth hurley


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

Yannick Noah


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Herbie Hancock


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

Keanu Reeves


----------



## supertech (Mar 21, 2004)

Sean Penn


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 21, 2004)

Newt Gingrich


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Heather Locklear


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Robert De Niro


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

otis redding


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Georgia


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Alaska


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Alabama


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Arizona


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Arkansas


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

South Dakota


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Annapolis (Maryland capital and home of US Naval Academy)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Santa Fe (NM capitol?)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

El Paso (Texas)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

OshKosh (Wisconsin)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Houston (Texas)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

New York City


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yonkers (NY)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

San Diego


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Oakland


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Detroit


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Tulsa


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Syracuse


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Where did the S come from DFINEST

Eureka (california)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DFINEST *_
> Syracuse


What the heck is this???  That doesn't start with an "A"  

Edmunton


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 22, 2004)

haha 
Nantucket


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Where did the S come from DFINEST
> 
> Eureka (california)



Oops, my bad....

Back on track here now....

Anaheim


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Still slow, darn it....

Takoma, Washington


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Haha

Anchorage


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Eugene, Oregon


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Escondido (calif)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Oakland


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 22, 2004)

DANBERRY(THIS IS TO EASY)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 22, 2004)

Yosemite Park


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Kansas City


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Yakima (WA)


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 22, 2004)

ALIBASTER


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Reno


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 22, 2004)

OTTOWA


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Aspen


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Nacogdoches


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Sacramento


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Orlando


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Oceanside (Calif)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Orange (TX)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Edgewater (Colo)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Encinal (NM)


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Las Vegas


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

San Antonio


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Ogden (UT)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

New Orleans


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

San Fransico


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Oakland


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Denver


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 22, 2004)

hey supertech the poems are up now sorry for the wait


----------



## butterfly (Mar 22, 2004)

Raleigh


----------



## supertech (Mar 22, 2004)

Helena


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Allentown (PA)


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 23, 2004)

New Rochelle (NY)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 23, 2004)

Ellington Field


----------



## supertech (Mar 23, 2004)

Detroit


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

loren green


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> loren green


Am I going to have to send you to the corner???  

You're supposed to add a word that starts with the same letter that the previous post ends with  sheeesh


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Detroit


Tommy Hilfiger


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

somehow I got behind.
if you were a single woman..i'd have taken that corner thing a an indecent proposal..and accepted!


Tahoka (texas)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> Tommy Hilfiger


reebok


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

K-swiss


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

saucany


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> saucany


What's that?

Y2K


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> saucany


What's that?

Y2K


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

they are running shoes...maybe misspelled...
(I seem to occasionally do that..)

k-mart


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 24, 2004)

Target I think you were right


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

TJ-Maxx


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 24, 2004)

shit


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 24, 2004)

xylophone


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

electric guitar


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> TJ-Maxx


Good one


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> electric guitar


Reece Witherspoon


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

naomi campbell


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

Lyonel Richie


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

eddy money


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

Yahoo!


----------



## supertech (Mar 24, 2004)

Otis Redding


----------



## butterfly (Mar 24, 2004)

Gomer Pile


----------



## supertech (Mar 24, 2004)

Eddie haskel


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

lonnie anderson


----------



## supertech (Mar 25, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

ralph cramdon (sp) (honey mooners)


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Niagra Falls


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 25, 2004)

SALLY STRUTHERS


----------



## butterfly (Mar 25, 2004)

Satan


----------



## TheGreatSatan (Mar 25, 2004)

What??

Oh, Neil Diamond


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

well, hush my mouth and send me to confession! Look who it is!
Dude!


Dire Straits


----------



## supertech (Mar 25, 2004)

Sean combs


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 26, 2004)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## butterfly (Mar 26, 2004)

Kelly Clarkson


----------



## supertech (Mar 26, 2004)

Norman Bates


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

sam donaldson


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

Neiman marcus


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

steve sewell


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

lionel ritchie


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

eva gabor


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

rob lowe


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

eric estrada


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

anne frank


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

keith richards


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

sammy hagar


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

randy rhoads


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 28, 2004)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

Kevin levrone


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 28, 2004)

E.F. Hutton


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

Nancy drew


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

will smith


----------



## austinite (Mar 28, 2004)

Harold Ford


----------



## supertech (Mar 28, 2004)

Dion Sanders


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 29, 2004)

sandy duncan


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2004)

New Foundland


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 29, 2004)

Denmark


----------



## butterfly (Mar 29, 2004)

Kazakhstan


----------



## Spitfire (Mar 29, 2004)

Netherlands


----------



## supertech (Mar 29, 2004)

Sweden


----------



## butterfly (Mar 30, 2004)

Never Never Land


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

Death Valley


----------



## butterfly (Mar 31, 2004)

Yosemite National Park


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

keystone


----------



## supertech (Mar 31, 2004)

everglades


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sequoia national park


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 31, 2004)

kyrgyzstan. 

and yea it's spelled right.


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

Nairobi


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

Israel


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Lexington


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

nashville


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Elvis


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

stevie nicks


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 1, 2004)

Santana


----------



## supertech (Apr 1, 2004)

Avril Lavigne


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Ed Young


----------



## Stacey (Apr 2, 2004)

channell 11???


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

No, he's the Pastor of Second Baptist Church of Houston... that huge one with the school.


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 2, 2004)

George Stephanapolis


----------



## butterfly (Apr 2, 2004)

Sex in the City


----------



## supertech (Apr 2, 2004)

young guns


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

Sopranos


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

signs


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

scary movie


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

Time cop


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

porky's


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

saving private ryan


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

no where to run


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

naked gun


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Nothing To Lose


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Eve's Bayou


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Under The Cherry Moon


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Nanook of the North


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Highlander


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Robocop


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Passion of Christ


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

The Ten Commandments


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Silence of the Lambs


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 3, 2004)

Sleeping With The Enemy


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

Year of the dragon


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2004)

Naked Gun


----------



## butterfly (Apr 3, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

soundgarden


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

nickleback


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

krokus


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

sex pistols


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

slayer


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

radiohead


----------



## supertech (Apr 3, 2004)

danzig


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

goerge harrison


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

no doubt


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

toto


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

oingo boingo


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

oleander


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

ratt


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

thomson twins


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

slaughter


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

radio head


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

dire staights


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

seputura


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

agnostic front


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

tony braxton


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

nas


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

Soundgarden


----------



## supertech (Apr 4, 2004)

nine inch nails


----------



## supertech (Apr 5, 2004)

social distortion


----------



## butterfly (Apr 5, 2004)

Nervana


----------



## supertech (Apr 5, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 6, 2004)

Chubb Rock


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Kate Winslet


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Titanic


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 6, 2004)

CARL RIENER


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick Schoeder


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 6, 2004)

Rob Riener


----------



## butterfly (Apr 6, 2004)

Rudolf


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 6, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## supertech (Apr 6, 2004)

anna nichol smith


----------



## butterfly (Apr 7, 2004)

Hugh Hefner


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 7, 2004)

Roberta Flack


----------



## supertech (Apr 7, 2004)

Kenny Rogers


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Samantha Stevens


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Steven Speilberg


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

George Strait


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Tim Mcgraw


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 8, 2004)

William Jefferson Clinton


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

Nancy Drew


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Willie Nelson


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

new found glory


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 8, 2004)

sargent pepper


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Rod Stewart


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Tyra Banks


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Sam Shepard


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Dale Ernhart


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Tony Stewart


----------



## butterfly (Apr 8, 2004)

Ten Commandments


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Sound of music


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

courage under fire


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

end of days


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

superman


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

N.O.R.A.D.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> N.O.R.A.D.


(is this a movie..or are oyu 'freelancing?')

DEFCON


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> (is this a movie..or are oyu 'freelancing?')
> 
> DEFCON


(BTW..if ya are gonna use an acronym...ya gotta know it's meaning!)

Defcon = 
Defense Condition


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> (BTW..if ya are gonna use an acronym...ya gotta know it's meaning!)


North american aerospace defense...is that right 





> Defcon =
> Defense Condition


  Nevada


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

africa


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Australia


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

amsterdam


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Morroco


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

orlando


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Oakland


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

daytona


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Atlanta


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

athens


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

sacramento


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

oshkosh


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Houston


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

nantucket


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Tulsa


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

amarillo


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Ogden


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

new york city


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Yuma


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

annapolis


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

san diego


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

oakland


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Denver


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

rhiad


----------



## supertech (Apr 8, 2004)

Damascus


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

syria


----------



## supertech (Apr 9, 2004)

Argentina


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Africa


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

Andies


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Somerset


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Tibet


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Toddington


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Nepal


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Lacock (UK)


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Kingston


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Nutfield


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Des Moines


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

Stockbridge


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

Ellington
she said "lacock" than "nutfield"


----------



## butterfly (Apr 9, 2004)

hehehe

Nuneaton


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 9, 2004)

And now theres nun-eaton
Q. why are girls favorit # eighty eight?
Nigeria
A. cause they get eat twice


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Amsterdam


----------



## supertech (Apr 9, 2004)

Miami


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 9, 2004)

Istanbul


----------



## supertech (Apr 9, 2004)

London


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

nashville


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

edmonton


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

new orleans


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

shark


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

kangaroo


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

octupus


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Squid


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Deer


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Rabbit


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Tarheel


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Llama


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

alligator


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 10, 2004)

Rhinoceros


----------



## supertech (Apr 10, 2004)

skunk


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 12, 2004)

KANGAROO


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

ostridge


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 12, 2004)

ELEPHANT


----------



## butterfly (Apr 12, 2004)

Tree Frog


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

Goat


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

tad pole


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

eagle


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

elephant


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

Tiger


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

rhinoceros


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

Salamandor


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

rabbit


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

Tarantula


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

anaconda


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

ant


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

termite


----------



## supertech (Apr 12, 2004)

earwigs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

salamander


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

Rino


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Ostrich


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 13, 2004)

horny toad


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Dried Bufonidae


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

eggplant


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

tulip


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

Palm tree


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 13, 2004)

Eucalyptus


----------



## butterfly (Apr 13, 2004)

Stargazer Lillies (those smell soooo good!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

sun flower


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

Roses


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

sage brush


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

Hemp


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

perrenial


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

Lilies


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

shrub


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Apr 13, 2004)

bush


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

herb


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

balsam


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

merrigolds


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

Seaweed


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

dandylion


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

nutmeg


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

ginger


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

rosehip


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

petunia


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

algae


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

evergreen


----------



## supertech (Apr 13, 2004)

nectarine


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

ewe


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

emu


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

Unicorn


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

nurse shark


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

kangaroo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

otter


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

rodent


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

tasmanian devil


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 14, 2004)

Locust


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 14, 2004)

tiger


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Rolly polly


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

Yak


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Kangaroo


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

Otter


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

rabbit


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

turtle


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

elephant


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

toad


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

dragon fly


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

Yams


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

sour apple blow pop


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

Pudding


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

green apples


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

strawberries


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

sun dried tomatoes


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

squash


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

Hash browns Mmmmmmmm


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

syrup


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 14, 2004)

pancake


----------



## butterfly (Apr 14, 2004)

egg


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

grits


----------



## supertech (Apr 14, 2004)

steak


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

Kraft cheese


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

egg soup


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

potatoes


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

smorgasbord


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

donuts


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

SALT


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

toast


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

tea


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

apple


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

eggwhite


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

egg roll


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

legume


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

eggplant


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

TARTAR SAUCE (SP)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

I give up... there just aren't that many foods that start with an E.

Earth


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

Hot dog


----------



## camarosuper6 (Apr 15, 2004)

granola bars


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

shrimp


----------



## Stacey (Apr 15, 2004)

protein pancakes


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

soy beans


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

Stick of butter


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

ravioli


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

Ice Cream


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

malted milk ball


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

loli pop


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

popcorn


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

nuts


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

sasafras


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

sweet tarts


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

salt


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

taco


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

orange


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

(Hey Spit... your supposed to wait for someone else to have a turn  )


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

enchilada


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

artichoke


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

egg salad


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

sorry butterfly, I really wanted to write taco 
dog food


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

donut


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> sorry butterfly, I really wanted to write taco
> dog food


LOL


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

turkey


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

yams


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

sweet potatoes


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

string beans


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

salad


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 15, 2004)

Digiorno


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 15, 2004)

omelette


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

energy bar


----------



## butterfly (Apr 15, 2004)

radish


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

hot dog


----------



## supertech (Apr 15, 2004)

ground beef


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

Frank footer


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Ronnie C.


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

LOL 
Frank footer is not a guy its a hot dog

Carrot Top


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

paul rodriguez


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

ZORO


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2004)

Olive Oil


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

lard


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2004)

Dennis the Menace


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

elk


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 16, 2004)

Kill Bill


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2004)

Liv Tyler


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

rita hayworth


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

heather locklear


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

rosie o'donell


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

lori anderson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

nathan hale


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

eric estrada


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

anthony hopkins


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

steve austin


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

natalie portman


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

nell carter


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

ray bradbury


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

yasser arafat


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

dam! Was hoping to stump you. It's been a while since anyone posted his name...


tonya harding


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

yeah i think i posted his name last time  
gary busey


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

yada (page 1, I think)


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

avril lavigne


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

edward longshanks


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

sara gilbert


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

toby mcguire


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

ed harris


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

sidney poitere


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

ernie hudson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

nelson mandela


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

arnold schwarzenegger


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

ronnie coleman


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

jaleel white


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

dustin diamond


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

diamond dave


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DERELICTE *_
> jaleel white


?


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

mario lopez


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ?



Urkel


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Todd Rundgren


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

this is a 'name game'. you take the letter of the last name:
say..Smith.
It wold be 'H' to you.
As in Harry anderson.
'N' to the next person...


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Oh thanks for explaining haha


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DERELICTE *_
> Todd Rundgren


ned beatty


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DERELICTE *_
> Todd Rundgren



Rosanne Barr


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ned beatty


Yanni


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

ingred bergman


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> ingred bergman



norman schwarzkopf


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

freddy krueger


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

good one lol


Richard Ramirez


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

zig zigler


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

whjos that?

Randall Cunningham


----------



## supertech (Apr 16, 2004)

michael jackson


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

newt gingrich


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

or how ever ya spell it


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DERELICTE *_
> whjos that?
> 
> Randall Cunningham


famous motivational speaker.

marion barry


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

harry houdini


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

itzhak rabin


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

nikki sixx


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Xavier Malisse


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

eric roberts


----------



## DERELICTE (Apr 16, 2004)

Andy Sippowitz


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

Zach Taylor


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

rob schneider


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

rob reiner


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

randy travis


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

sarah gilbert


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

taylor dayne


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

eddie vanhalen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

nancy kerrigan


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

neil diamond


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

daisy fuentes


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

sally fields


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

sally struthers


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

susan summers


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

sandra bullock


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Kathy Bates


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

sara lee


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

emmylou harris


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

shania twain


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

nancy wilson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

naomi campbell


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

lindsey wagner


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

rita hayward


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

dolph lundgren


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Norman Schwarzkopf


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

frank zane


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

eddie robinson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

nicholas cage


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Ethan Hawke


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

ebenezer scrooge


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

eddie haskel


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

lisa marie presley


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Yolanda Hughs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

sean penn


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

norman rockwell


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

lloyd bridges


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

sam donaldson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

norman rockefeller


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Robert E. Lee


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

emilia earhart


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

tom arnold


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

dana carvey


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

uh uh...she just got recycled last night..try again, pal!


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

Yngwie Malmsteen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

ronnie coleman


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 17, 2004)

dam! I used him yesterday...

nick mancusso


----------



## supertech (Apr 17, 2004)

I am running out of names

Orlando Bloom


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

mario andretti


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

igor sikorsky


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Yvonne Craig


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

gene autry


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Yvette Nelson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

nicholas sparks (author)


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Sarah Jessica Parker


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Randy Jackson


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

neil armstrong


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Gilbert Goodfry


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Yanic Perreault (Pro hockey player)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Tim Conway


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Yolanda Adams (singer)


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

sam adams


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Sissy Spacek


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

kevin levrone


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Emily Dickinson


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Natalie Wood


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

donna summer


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

ronald reagan


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

nat king cole


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Elvis costello


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

olivia newton john


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

nora jones


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

sandra locke


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

eleanor roosevelt


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

ted dansen


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Neil Sedaka


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

alfred b newman


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Nicky Taylor


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

reese witherspoon


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

Neil Peart


----------



## butterfly (Apr 18, 2004)

Tim Allen


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

neil sedaka


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> neil sedaka


Haha.....I just used that one less then an hour ago  

Ann frank


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

damn! I got hammered!

kelsey grammer!


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> damn! I got hammered!
> 
> kelsey grammer!


I think you got your mind on rockgazer69... 

ron howard


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

who..wha????


denise richards


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

samual l jackson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

norman bates


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

sammy sousa


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

any warhol


----------



## supertech (Apr 18, 2004)

laura bush


----------



## butterfly (Apr 19, 2004)

Hilary Duff


----------



## supertech (Apr 19, 2004)

Faye Dunaway


----------



## butterfly (Apr 19, 2004)

Yanni


----------



## supertech (Apr 20, 2004)

ian zering


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

george c. scott


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

tom cruise


----------



## butterfly (Apr 21, 2004)

Ethan Hawk


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Kate Winslet


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

tom greene


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Eddie Bauer


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

roger rabbit


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

tammy baker


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

roger moore


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Emily Dickinson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

natalie cole


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

eric clapton


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

natasha yar


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Randy Jackson


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

damn...what'
s with the 
'n's?
 


nathan lang


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

haha...sorry


Gary Kubiak


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

kirsten dunst


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

terry bradshaw


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

wyatt earp


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

payton manning


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

gina gershwin


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

neil smith


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

halle berry


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Yannick Tremblay


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

yoko ono


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Owen Pochman


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

naomi judd


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Donovin Darius


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

steve vai


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Isaiah Kacyvenski


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

isabela santini


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Isiah Thomas


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

sonny bono


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

Orlando Bloom


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 21, 2004)

Mario Winans


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

steven segal


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

larry flint


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

tiger woods


----------



## supertech (Apr 21, 2004)

sean combs


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

sissy spacek


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 21, 2004)

Keisha Knight Pulliam ( Rudy Huxtable from the Cosby show)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

mariah carrey


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 21, 2004)

Yao Ming


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

ghandi


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

Ichiro


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

orsen wells


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

Sammy Gravano


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

Omarosa


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

allen alda


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

Antonin Scalia


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

adam west


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

tooth fairy


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

Yannick Noah


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Harry Truman


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Nev Campbell


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

Lionel Ritchie


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Easter Bunny


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

Yolanda Kondonassis (Harpist)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Santa Claus


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

SpongeBob Squarepants


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Silly Puddy


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 22, 2004)

Yo Yo Ma


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Ashton Kutcher


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 22, 2004)

Robert DeNeiro


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

otis redding


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

guy ritchie


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 22, 2004)

Elle McFerson


----------



## butterfly (Apr 22, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## supertech (Apr 22, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

cyndi lauper


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Ray Charles


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

sally stuthers


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Samual L. Jackson


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

nora jones


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Sister Hazel


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Luis Armstrong


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

goerge harrison


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

sepultura


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

agnostic front


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Tom Jones 
Its not unusual to loved by anyone. Sorry I just felt like singing


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

Samantha Fox


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2004)

Xavier McDaniel (former NBA player)


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Larry Bird


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Darel Strawberry


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 23, 2004)

Yasmine Bleeth


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Harvey Kietel


----------



## Riverdragon (Apr 23, 2004)

Louie the lightning bug


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Grand Funk Railroad


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

David Letterman


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 23, 2004)

Nastradomas


----------



## butterfly (Apr 23, 2004)

sp oops... it's Nostradamus

Spiderman


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

nancy drew


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

will smith


----------



## supertech (Apr 23, 2004)

howard stern


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 26, 2004)

Nacy Drew


----------



## supertech (Apr 26, 2004)

will smith


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

Henry Winkler


----------



## supertech (Apr 26, 2004)

randy johnson


----------



## butterfly (Apr 26, 2004)

(awesome pitcher!!!)

Nancy Kerrigan


----------



## supertech (Apr 26, 2004)

nolan ryan


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Neo


----------



## supertech (Apr 26, 2004)

ozzy osbourne


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

enigma


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

^HOMO


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

wrong thread..jackass..

was'sup, BO? No word on that trip to Phoenix yet.
Buddy down there manages one of the hottest nudie bars in Phoenix. (don't know the name)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

oh..'O' to me:

Orville Wright


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> wrong thread..jackass..
> 
> was'sup, BO? No word on that trip to Phoenix yet.
> Buddy down there manages one of the hottest nudie bars in Phoenix. (don't know the name)



Sorry bro.  Got kind of a beer buzz going and got confused.  I'll have to wait for you to post in the other thread. lol

Just holla when you head this way.  Might have to pass on the newdie bar...I tend to shy away from those places. lol


----------



## supertech (Apr 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh..'O' to me:
> 
> Orville Wright


Tom cruise


----------



## DFINEST (Apr 27, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

Easy E


----------



## butterfly (Apr 27, 2004)

ET


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 27, 2004)

Tarentino


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 27, 2004)

oscar goldman


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

Nancy Caragan


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2004)

(Her last name is spelled Kerrigan... no biggie though  )

Natalie Cole


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

I would have checked if I didnt know it ended with an 'n', sorry

Elle McFearson <--- see


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 28, 2004)

Nat King Cole


----------



## butterfly (Apr 28, 2004)

Don't you mean Elle Macpherson???  

Elly May Clampett


----------



## supertech (Apr 28, 2004)

tom jones


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

Sara Michelle Gellar


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

rick james


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

Rice


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

You where a little late there Spitfire


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

Richard Marx (Chrisian Singer)


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Richard Marx (Chrisian Singer)




Man, sometimes I just don't pay enough attention!!!  Richard Marx is a Christian singer.  Sorry...


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

What? Richarrd Marx who sang 'right here waiting for you'?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

oh teah the game
xylophone


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

Elvira


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

annie


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 29, 2004)

"E" again!!!  Can't we come up with anything else?  

Hmmmmm... Eddy Van Halen


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

naomi judd


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

DOLLY PARTON


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

Ross Gellar


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2004)

Rickie Lake


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

I saw that 5 minutesof that episode last night. Did you also?


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

OH ... Ellen


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

norman schwarzkopf


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 29, 2004)

farfrompukin


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2004)

Nerf


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

farvergnugen


----------



## butterfly (Apr 29, 2004)

(looks like I set you up perfectly for that one  )

Nelly Olsen


----------



## supertech (Apr 29, 2004)

Yeah you sure did.

nelson mandella


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

Amy Grant


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

Tara Reid


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

David Meece  -   Oups there goes that "E" again...


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

Elephant Man (movie)


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2004)

Northshore


----------



## Spitfire (Apr 30, 2004)

Eastshore


----------



## Jo-Anna (Apr 30, 2004)

Emma Sams


----------



## butterfly (Apr 30, 2004)

Speed Racer


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

red dawn


----------



## supertech (Apr 30, 2004)

nemo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

orsen


----------



## supertech (May 1, 2004)

Naked Gun


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

next of kin


----------



## supertech (May 1, 2004)

nowhere to run


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

nothing to lose


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

end of days


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

silence of the lambs


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

star wars


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

scary movie


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

serendipity


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Were did the s come from Burner?   

Yentle


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

I missed it somehow..or didn't scroll down enough..mr. I will post repeatedly...


endless summer


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Hahaha I was bored this mourning, Just whoring it up a little    

Rain Man


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

never say never again


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Night of the Living Dead


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

day of the living dead


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Dawn of the Dead


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

heh heh....knew u were gonna use that..


delta force


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Eraser


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

running man


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

Nightmare on Elm Street


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

time cop


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

platoon


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

never day die


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

timeline


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

elephant man


----------



## Burner02 (May 2, 2004)

naked gun


----------



## supertech (May 2, 2004)

needful things


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

Seven


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

Spitfire beat me again!!  

Nick Nolte


----------



## supertech (May 3, 2004)

eric estrada


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

^^LOL
ARMAGEDON


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

Noa's Arc


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2004)

Caleb (Adam's son)


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

Benji


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

IBM


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

Matlock


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 3, 2004)

Kim Katrall?


----------



## Spitfire (May 3, 2004)

LIAM NISSON


----------



## butterfly (May 3, 2004)

Niagra Falls


----------



## TheRoyalOne (May 3, 2004)

Samuel Jackson


----------



## supertech (May 3, 2004)

nelly


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Y2k bug


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

gene hackman


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Nancy Drew


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

wil smith


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Harrison Ford


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

danny devito


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 4, 2004)

Othello


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Orson Wells


----------



## butterfly (May 4, 2004)

Shakespeare


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Edward S. Hands


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

sheryl crow


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

Wheres Waldo


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

ozzy


----------



## Spitfire (May 4, 2004)

yellow Submarine


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

everclear


----------



## butterfly (May 4, 2004)

Randy Jackson


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

nickelback


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

kid rock


----------



## butterfly (May 4, 2004)

KISS


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 4, 2004)

scorpions


----------



## supertech (May 4, 2004)

Slayer


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

reo speedwagon


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Nine Inch Nails


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

soundgarden


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Nirvana


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

ac-dc


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Creed    sorry its the only thing I could think of


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

dave matthews ..... sorry? creed is awesome.


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Oh woow, I would say awesome, but
sister hazel


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

had to go to the old school on this 1 ... lynyrd skynyrd


----------



## butterfly (May 5, 2004)

Def Leopard


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

Dokken


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

NEW FOUND GLORY


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

yasmine bleeth


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

HENRY ROLLINS


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

slaughter


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 5, 2004)

Roger Waters


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

styx      good luck on the x ... im sure someone will think of something


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 5, 2004)

x-men


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

wtg jo-anna ..... night ranger


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 5, 2004)

Robert DeNero


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

oasis


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 5, 2004)

Steve Green


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

nikki sixx       oops another x sorry


----------



## Spitfire (May 5, 2004)

Xylophone


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 5, 2004)

eric clapton


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

nickleback


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

korn
oh look..another superman..


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

nirvana


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

abba

(my damn pc @ home crapped out some time lastnight..think (hope) it was just the power supply) luckily, I have two old pc's out in the garage I wil try and swap out with to see if that was the problem..heopfully it is..if not...hope the warranty still works!


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

That suxs...hopefully it was just the power


AC/DC


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

yeah...and not trashed the board...


callista flockhart


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

toby kieth


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

herbie hancock


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

kieth richards


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

sandy duncan


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

Neve Campbell


----------



## butterfly (May 5, 2004)

Lionel Richie


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

eric clapton

hiya BF!   how's my favorite NSA hottie?


----------



## supertech (May 5, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

rick springfield


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

don henley


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

Yesterday


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

yes


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

sublime


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Yeah^^^^^^

elmo.... yeah the tickle thing


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

oscar


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

rICH jAMES bIACH


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> hiya BF!   how's my favorite NSA hottie?


Hey B!  I'm ok.  Just dealing with the aches and pains of pregnancy.  

Uhm, I think I should clarify that I work for NASA, not the NSA 

Howard Stern


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

nick nolte


----------



## butterfly (May 6, 2004)

Everwood


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Dilbert, and hey can you get me a job, Im really smart.


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

tom petty


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

yes


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

shania twain


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

nine inch nails


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

stone temple pilots


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

soundgarden


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

nsync


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

christina aguilara


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

aerosmith


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

hootie and the blowfish


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

heart


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

tantric


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

candlebox     sorry bout the x


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

Chris deBurg


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

xzibit


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

Titanic


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

tears for fears ... im sorry jo anna chris doesnt start with an x. u will have to be penalized lol j/k


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

saliva


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> tears for fears ... im sorry jo anna chris doesnt start with an x. u will have to be penalized lol j/k



I went to the last read post but I didn't get my post in before the next person did.  Remember I only get to come in here when I'm at work... and work comes first  

Stevie Wonder


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

lol I missed again <


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

Jo-Anna I love You 

(I don't know who sings it - but it's a song)


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

ok building off the "u" in i love you ... u2


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 6, 2004)

Ha ha ha ha - my boss is going nuts today!  She keeps popping in over my shoulders - always wanting more...

I'm just goooooooood!!   

28 Days

Ha!! I got it!!


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

2pac


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

damn was 2 slow that time


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> 
> 28 Days


slipnot


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

tim mcgraw


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

willie nelson


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

nellie


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

everclear


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 6, 2004)

ray charles


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

stevie wonder


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Rod Stuart (SP)


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

tommy lee


----------



## Spitfire (May 6, 2004)

Edward Norton


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

neil diamond


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

dave matthews band


----------



## supertech (May 6, 2004)

danzig


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

gap band


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

DAVID BANNER


----------



## supertech (May 7, 2004)

rob zombie


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Everlasting


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 7, 2004)

guns n roses


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Sandra Bullock


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

Kujo


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Out of Africa


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

ALONG CAME A SPIDER


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Red Dawn


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

ner been kisses


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> ner been kisses



It's "Never Been Kissed"  but ok...


Stewart Little


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

Wow What happened to that one,,, sorry
Excercist


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 7, 2004)

tommy lee


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Eyes Wide Shut


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

To kill a Mockingbird


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 7, 2004)

Dear Diary


----------



## supertech (May 7, 2004)

year of the dragon


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

Nerds


----------



## supertech (May 7, 2004)

star wars


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

LOL 
Spaceballs


----------



## supertech (May 7, 2004)

scary movie


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

Ethiopian travels of the lost ark


----------



## Spitfire (May 7, 2004)

Kenny Roggers


----------



## supertech (May 7, 2004)

sam shepard


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 7, 2004)

Donnie darko


----------



## butterfly (May 8, 2004)

Octopussy


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (May 8, 2004)

Yugoslavia


----------



## supertech (May 8, 2004)

argentina


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 9, 2004)

ABBA


----------



## supertech (May 9, 2004)

Alice in Chains


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 9, 2004)

Superman


----------



## supertech (May 9, 2004)

nickleback


----------



## Spitfire (May 9, 2004)

Kramer


----------



## supertech (May 9, 2004)

reo speedwagon


----------



## Spitfire (May 9, 2004)

Nine lives cat food


----------



## supertech (May 9, 2004)

Dildo


----------



## Spitfire (May 10, 2004)

Oral


----------



## supertech (May 10, 2004)

lactate


----------



## Spitfire (May 10, 2004)

Bro, I dont know why I was going to write that an hour ago, thats some weird shit.

endocrin gland


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 10, 2004)

Diana Ross


----------



## Spitfire (May 10, 2004)

Samie Sosa


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 10, 2004)

Air Supply


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2004)

Yes


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 10, 2004)

Santana


----------



## butterfly (May 10, 2004)

Abba


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 10, 2004)

Aerosmith


----------



## supertech (May 10, 2004)

house of pain


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

new kids on the block


----------



## supertech (May 10, 2004)

kiss


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

simon and garfunkel


----------



## supertech (May 10, 2004)

led zeppelin


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

nazareth


----------



## supertech (May 10, 2004)

heart


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

tom petty


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

sade


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eagles


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

slipknot


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2004)

Tim McGraw


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Wang Chung


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

George Thorogood


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Dale Earnhart


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

thinking


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Grabing


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

great white


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Edward Scissor Hands


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Spring Fever


----------



## butterfly (May 11, 2004)

Rudolf Valentino


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

ophelia


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

Alanis Morissette


----------



## Spitfire (May 11, 2004)

Eddie Money


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

What up Spitfire?

Gonna go out on a limb and say "Young and the resltess."


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Shakespeare


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

Everclear


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Ramones


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

Slaughter


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Rolling Stones


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

Sawyer Brown


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Nantucket


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

third eye blind


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Devo


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

oasis


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Sex Pistols


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)




----------



## bulletproof1 (May 11, 2004)

smashing pumpkins 
gotta run rock. cya tmr


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

sting


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Godsmack c'mon people


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

krokus


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

slayer


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

REO Speedwagon know 0 of their songs none ???


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

nirvana


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

aerosmith


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Hole


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Emerson, Lake n Palmer


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Rob Zombie


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eve


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eat my dust


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Turbo Negro or Traveling Wilsburys


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Styx


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

xzibit


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Tone Loc


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Creed


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Dr. Dre


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eurythmics


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Santana


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Alabama


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Abba


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Artist Formerly Known As Prince


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

avril lavigne


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

shit to slow


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Estefan, Gloria


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

No Doubt


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

The Cure


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eminem


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Motley Crue


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eamon


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Nine inch nails


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Sam Cooke


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

earth, Wind n Fire


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eater, it's a band really


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Rancid, band honest to God..


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

D12


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Tupac


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Canibus


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Samantha Fox


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Xplicit


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Talking Heads


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

sammy Hager


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Radio 69


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

98 Degrees


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Simple Plan


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Naughty By Nature


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Eddie Murphy


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

reba macentire


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Dude you so fucked that Murphy ends with a why why the fuck Reba... I love the Shania Twain thing the guy in the truck commercial is singing I feel Like A Woman ... it is hilarious


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Dude you so fucked that Murphy ends with a why why the fuck Reba... I love the Shania Twain thing the guy in the truck commercial is singing I feel Like A Woman ... it is hilarious


somehow I missed the last letter...I should be punished. I need to be spanked...


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

soundgarden


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Yes


sammy hagar


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> soundgarden


nine inch nails


----------



## Pitboss (May 11, 2004)

No Doubt

REO Speedwagon

???


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Yeah so


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

oingo boingo


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Orgasmatron it's my new band wanna join?


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

nirvana
what is my position in this band?


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

What do you play ...besides big tease cuz thats MY job


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

Air guitar
 

back to thread topic:
air supply


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

I rocked on that when Led Zeppelin was playin today...Air guitar is cool you're hired. gonna need to set up a photo shoot. Something provocative....


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

yanni


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

OH NO YOU DIDN"T!!!???? I"M GONNA NEED ANOTHER DRINK!!!!!


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

INXS


----------



## supertech (May 11, 2004)

sex pistols


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

selena


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Sameasyou , a band honest


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

u2


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

2 live crew


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

(i figured that would be the next answer)

wesley snipes


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

suck my clit


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

it's a uh band? you aren't buyin it?


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

um...no.


taylor dayne


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

eros


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

santana


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

too bad dejaveux doesnt start with an a


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

how about something that does..


anthrax..


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

how the hell do you spell dejeveux? n i still haven't found the cent sign on this fucker... do these things bug only me?


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

xtasy my other band god i cheat


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

yoko ono


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

PB wants to see r movie


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

obi wan kanobi? not a star wars girl


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

indigo girls


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

iggy pop


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

Springsteen


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

pantera


----------



## Little Wing (May 11, 2004)

alpha male oooo couldn't help it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 11, 2004)

enya


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

aretha franklin


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

no doubt


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

toby keith


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

hoobastank


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

kenny chesney


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Yanni


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

iron maiden


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

National Symphony Orchestra Washington DC


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2004)

Crosby, Stills & Nash


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Hootie n the Blowfish


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Huey Lewis n The News


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Sunny Bono


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ozzy Osbourne


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Enigma


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Chicago


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Off Da' Hook


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Kix


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

X-Ray Spex


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

X Factor


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

R. Kelly


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Yes


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Saliva


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Abba


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ace of Base


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

N2Deep


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

Pauly Shore


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Eagle-Eye Cherry


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Y2K, Yo-Yo Ma, Yoko Ono?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Outkast, Old Dirty Bastard.


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Da Wild Boyz


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

ZZ top? You there? you die?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Oh fuck, I killed him, I can't take it I never killed anyone before...


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Umm, you ok


Eggo waffle


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Earwig...


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Got Milk?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Karma


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Alligator... What no cool pic?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Rockgazer


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

it's a halloween pumpkin how funny


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

really hot  ...thanks


----------



## Spitfire (May 12, 2004)

Very funny. Hey how do you get one of those moving avatars?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

do a search for avatars or animated gifs you should find some. click on this 2 enlarge


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

I call that 1 American Pie... I make stuff w The Rock's pics he's a hottie


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

What kind of avatar are you looking for I can watch 4 one


----------



## butterfly (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Rockgazer


You guys can't chit-chat in this thread unless you play the game, too  

Ralph Lauren


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

reo speedwagon


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 12, 2004)

opps didnt see ralph lauren. lets try nickelback.


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

krokus


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Steppenwolf


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Fabulous Thunderbirds


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sean Paul


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Louie Bega


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

avril lavigne


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Adam Ant


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Thirty-eight Special


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Led Zeppelin


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nelly


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

yardbirds


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Slim Shady


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Yellowcard


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

danzig


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Goo Goo Dolls


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Secret Garden


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

nirvana


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

agnostic front


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Shit!!!!Talking Heads


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sid Vicious


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sammy Hager


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

samhain


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nickelback


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Kingston Trio


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

outcast


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Toby Keith


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Heart


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Tom Petty


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

You


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

U2


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

24K


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Kurt Cobain


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nut


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ted Nuggent


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Tesla


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Aerosmith


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Half Cocked


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

destinys child


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Dan Fogelberg


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

G-unit


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Tenacious d


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Doors


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

safaris


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

simple plan


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

nine inch nails


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sawyer Brown


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

A Flock of Seagulls


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Stone temple Pilots


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Shakira


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ace Frehley


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Young Guns


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Stevie Nicks


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Shaggy


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Youngbloodz


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

zappa


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Almost High


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Hank Williams JR.


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ratt


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Tommy2Tone


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Elvis


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sheryl Crow


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Wackers


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Silverchair


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Right Said Fred


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Dead Kennedys


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

seether


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

R.E.M


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

metallica


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Adam Sandler


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ray Charles


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sugar Ray


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

yippie yi yo ki ay


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

...and you will know us by the trail of dead


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Dead Or Alive   ?


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Elvis Costello


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Orgy


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Slaughter


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ricki Lee Jones


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Stevie Ray Vaughn


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nitty Gritty Dirt Band


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Dude...can you hear me now?


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

warrant


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

tesla


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

abba


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

asshole SMILE


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Air Supply


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Yellowjackets


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sanitarium


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Mac Davis (hard 2 b humble is a funny damn song check it out)


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Savot Brown


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

duh Savoy Brown


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nipple


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Edgar Winter


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Redbone


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Edie Brickel


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Los Lobos oo I like them


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Savage Garden


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

nora jones


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sammy Kershaw


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Who


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Offline? how you doin that?


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Who


ozzy osbourne


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ozark Mountain Boys


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Offline? how you doin that?


go to user cp there is an option for it


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

santana


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

o


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

alice in chains


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Smokey Mountain Boys


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Samuel L. Jackson


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Naked Angel


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Loverboy


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Young, Neil


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

?????????


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Lenny Kravitz


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ziggy Marley


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Yeah Yeah Yeahs


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sinead Oconner


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Ron Wood


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Doobie Brothers


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Screaming Headless Torsos


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Sad Cafe


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Eric Clapton


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nazareth


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

heart


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Tone Loc


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

C.C.R.


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Creedence Clearwater Revival btw


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Louie Armstrong


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Go Gos


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Shania Twain


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

nomads


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

S.O.D.


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Def Leppard


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Domino, Fats


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Six


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

xanadu


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

unbelievable!


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

UB40


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

o- town boys


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

sabbat


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

T Bone Walker


----------



## supertech (May 12, 2004)

ted nugent


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Rungdren, Tod


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

New Riders Of The Purple Sage


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

East of Eden


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nasty Boyz


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Zen Garden


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Nectar


----------



## Little Wing (May 12, 2004)

Roger Daltry


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

yolanda hughes


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

sam donaldson


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2004)

Natalie Wood


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

don knotts


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2004)

Sting


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

george harrison


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

randy travis


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

steven segal


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

larry scott


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

tom arnold


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2004)

Danny Davito


----------



## Pitboss (May 13, 2004)

Ophra.. oprha.. uhm begins with an O ends with an A


----------



## butterfly (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> Ophra.. oprha.. uhm begins with an O ends with an A


Actually its spelled Oprah  

Henry Winkler


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

Rod Stuwart


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

The Hives


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

Sargent Pepper


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Rick Ocasek  the Cars dude


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

this'd be fun w names of songs


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Kiss


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

I dont know the names of the songs I listen to. But your more than welcome.

Seven deadly sins


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

suspicious minds


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> I dont know the names of the songs I listen to. But your more than welcome.
> 
> Seven deadly sins


last nite? was it? after i posted the oh god i killed him egg thing you posted n it was funny cause of your saying   i told it to my 6 yr old when i noticed it cuz he always acts out drama scenes n he says it all the time  the you killed my father he knows the whole thing you had up at the time


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

Thats funny 

Saturday Night Live.


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Every Breath You Take


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

Every move you make


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Every breath you take
Every move you make
Every bond you break
Every step you take

I'll be watching you

Every single day
Every word you say
Every game you play
Every night you stay

I'll be watching you

Oh can't you see
You belong to me
How my poor heart aches with every step you take

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake

I'll be watching you

Since you've gone I've been lost without a trace
I dream at night I can only see your face
I look around but it's you I can't replace
I feel so cold and I long for your embrace
I keep crying baby, baby please

Every move you make
Every vow you break
Every smile you fake
Every claim you stake

I'll be watching you


----------



## Spitfire (May 13, 2004)

OK, that was my and my ex-girlfrieds 'song'


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

God, I'm sorry


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

You k yet? Let's play.


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Every move you make


everlast


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Touch me in the morning??? I don't know it's what came to mind who sings that???


----------



## supertech (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Touch me in the morning??? I don't know it's what came to mind who sings that???


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Godzilla


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

i think this is Godzilla


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Amazing Grace


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)

Grace?


----------



## Little Wing (May 13, 2004)




----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

> Super squirrel



Lion


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Neil Diamond


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

David Hasslehoff


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Frank Sinatra


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Alice Cooper


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

randy rhoads


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Sweet Home Alabama


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

Arsenio Hall


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Liam Nisson


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2004)

Neil Armstrong


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

George Foreman


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

NANCY DREW


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

Wham


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Mail Man


----------



## Pitboss (May 14, 2004)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Elevator music


----------



## BabsieGirl (May 14, 2004)

Clint Black


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2004)

Kelly Ripa


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Alice In Wonderland


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Don't Stop


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Porky Pig


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Gumby


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Ying Yang Twins


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Stone Cold Steve Austin


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Nancy pants... I dont know It was the first thing that popped into my head when I read Steve Austin.








Just Kidding... the first thing was Pansy. but it didnt start with an S



We arent freinds anymore are we.




Fine, But you still look good in that pic.


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

I don't really follow wrestling...I just remeber everything I hear at weird moments n did you piss me off I forgot


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

nancy pants...Sugar Ray Leonard


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

I was just sayin that IMO Steve Austin Is a Pansy. Thats all
Devine Intervention


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Neanderthal


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

Look whos talking


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Good One


----------



## Spitfire (May 14, 2004)

everybody plays a fool

Hey Gazer have a good night, I hope to see you on, on monday. Im outta here.

OH AND FOR THE RECORD I DO NOT WATCH WRESTLING AT ALL.


----------



## butterfly (May 14, 2004)

Little house on the Prairie


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

eurythmics


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

sammy hagar


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

robin hood


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

danny devito


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

orsen welles


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

stevie nicks


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

Scorpion King


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

steve austin


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

gene simmons


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

sammy sousa


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

Atilla the Hun


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

nero


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

odin


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

nipples n tits


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

sorry it a kibbles n bits thing


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> nipples n tits


all girl band??


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> nipples n tits


sid caesar


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

no just what my daughter says about puberty nipples n tits im gonna get me some nipples n tits


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

rumplestilskin


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

ned beatty


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

yes


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

silly putty


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

yo-yo


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

othello


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

overachiever


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

thank you..



risk


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

kokomo


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

ontario


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

opium


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

missouri


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

iguana


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

antigua


----------



## supertech (May 14, 2004)

Athens


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

aruba


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

oops ha ha spain


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

alberta


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> oops ha ha spain


nantucket


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

terence trent darby


----------



## Little Wing (May 14, 2004)

yo i need to go to bed or Ty will be lonesome in the morning


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> yo i need to go to bed or Ty will be lonesome in the morning


aiyyeeeet, yo!

g'night!


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> terence trent darby


yale


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

everclear


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

rem


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

metallica


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

ark angel


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

limp bizkit


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

tesla


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

asia


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

alice in chains


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

she daisy


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

yosemite sam


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

megadeth


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

heart


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

tim mcgraw


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

winger


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

rich little


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

eagles


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 15, 2004)

shania twain


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

nickleback


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

krokus


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

samhain


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

nine inch nails


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

sepultura


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Adam and Eve


----------



## butterfly (May 15, 2004)

Everlast


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Tom n Jerry


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

young frankenstein


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

no doubt


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

tom jones


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

sam donaldson


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

nicki taylor


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Romeo


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

orion


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

neptune


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

earth


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

hemorhoids


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

sorry


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

sawyer brown


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

nubula


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

Who the fuq is that?!?


ali larter


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

?????
rusty warren


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

as in..who is nubula? Never heard of him . her / band?


no surrender, no retreat


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

Tyler wants to go cuddle hes sleepy back in a few....used the T...


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Tyler


ronald reagan


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

nancy drew


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

wonder bra


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

alice in chains


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

sadist


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

thong


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

grunge band


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

dire straits


----------



## supertech (May 15, 2004)

slipknot


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

The Beastie Boys


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

tito jackson


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> The Beastie Boys


song of the south


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

eat my dust


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

heartbreak ridge


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

is that a progressive band? I think I'd rather eat your taco..


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> heartbreak ridge


endless love


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

eat my taco n it just might be


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

animal


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

loverboy


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

you?


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

u2


----------



## Little Wing (May 15, 2004)

2 of us


----------



## Burner02 (May 15, 2004)

seriously devoted to you


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

under my skin


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

never say goodbye


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

eternity


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i found some cool superman pics last nite but 1 is silly


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)




----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> eternity


yesterday


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

cool pics


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

yodeling


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

this is dumb sorry but it's funny


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

click to enlarge


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> this is dumb sorry but it's funny


 thats a good one


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

scary


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

I'll look for some animated one's like your avatar


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i liked this too


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

eros


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

did you catch the bullet proof song last nite?


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

my son n his bud want snacks brb


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> did you catch the bullet proof song last nite?


no


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> my son n his bud want snacks brb


ok...i got to head to the gym see ya later


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

on the name that tune i put up the words to travis tritt 10 ft tall n bulletproof


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

foo fighters


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

supertramp


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

peter gabriel


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

linda hammilton


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

nine inch nails


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

scooby doo


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

oscar meyer


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

rebel


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

loser


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

rocean dude


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

ok rat


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> rocean dude


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

theodore roosevelt


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

teddy


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

sorry..doesn't count...who's teddy? try again!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

titty


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

again....no go, try again!


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

troublemaker


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

keep it up n I'm gonna think you got Ocean Dude's stick.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

naw,.....but gotta follow the rulz....

famous person
place
movie
song
yada yada......
(plus, I couldn't think of any more names that start with the letter 'y'..that hasn't been used at least 5 times...


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

i never knew there were rules teddy is a person mr rosevelt himself i thought it was clever


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

u r clever...

oh..rules...WAY back on page....1.
3329 posts ago...

as I also said..I couldn't come up w/ a 'y'...so I had to dig into the rules...to go..


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

o


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

oscar wylde


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

edith bunker


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

ray stevens


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

steve austin


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

nancy Reagan


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

nancy kerrigan


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Nancy Sinatra


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

alex trebek


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

King Kong


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

godzilla


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Austin Powers


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

sponge bob


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Betty Boop


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

paul bunyun


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Nancy Drew


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

will farrel


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Lassie


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

E.T.


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

terminator


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Rocean Dude


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

sorry Rundown, The


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

never say never


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

red dawn


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

No Way Out


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

tango and cash


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

hells gate


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Eastwood


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

dawn of the dead


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

dirk benedict


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

twelve monkeys


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

son of sam


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

money pit


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

turner and hooch


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

heaven can wait


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

time cop


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Punky Brewster


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

seven deadly sins


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

guilty on all counts


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

silence of the lambs


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

snoopy


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

dammit!


young doctors in love


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

evolution


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

(its a wrestling team name)


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

nothing to lose


----------



## supertech (May 16, 2004)

every which way but loose


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

every which way you can


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Nutcracker


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

runaway bride


----------



## Little Wing (May 16, 2004)

Easy Rider


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

Red Dead Revolver


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

right stuff


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

fuq, why is 'F' so hard


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Desperado


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

Original Gangsta


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Augustus


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Augustus


The fat kid from Willie Wanka's?

They are makin a new willie wankas I forgot who was playin willie.
anyhow

Sara Jessica Parker


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Stimpy


----------



## Spitfire (May 17, 2004)

HUH? Where did that come from
Yanni


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Inigo Montoya


----------



## butterfly (May 17, 2004)

Anne of Green Gables


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Sheherazade


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

everest


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

Tom Sawyer


----------



## supertech (May 17, 2004)

rockgazer


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

rupertech


----------



## Little Wing (May 17, 2004)

rumplestilskin


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

NO WHERE TO RUN


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2004)

No Fear


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Run run rudoulf


----------



## supertech (May 18, 2004)

fight club


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

BUDWEISER


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Ruby


----------



## butterfly (May 18, 2004)

Yeltsin


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

N.O.R.E.


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

E.F.A.


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

at&t


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

T&A


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

AFI


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

INS


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Smelling Coffee


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

ET


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Truth or Dare


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Eat at Joe's


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

self contained underwater breathing aparatus


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Space Balls


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Space Balls


Yeah  

Spaceballs 

again just because it was that good


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

so was Heavy Metal the movie


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Sleeping Beauty


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Yoda


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Any Day Now


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Wetrose


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Elvis


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Send me an Angel


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Hi Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

hi


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Nice Angel


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Lola


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

angel -for Jo-anna- see Above


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

LAte night with conan obrian


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Nasty Norg


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

There was this awsome angel painting that I seen at a wine festival once that I wanted to get....  There was actually 2 that were similar.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

wanna see it?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yep


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

ok let me see hold one sec...


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

GAME though play the game too


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> angel -for Jo-anna- see Above



Thank you  

Gone Hollywood


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

DOGWOOD


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ok Rock...

Here was one of them. Keep in mind that both looked much better in person when framed..







This was the other...


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Devil In A Red DRess


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 18, 2004)

Suzzi Q


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

what do you think...

I like that kind of art myself...
I have an awsome lithograph of a moon temple suspended in space on a piece of island with water running off into space and a moon shining through the catherdral........its pretty killer 
I had it framed and triple matted.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I guess my art has left everyone speechless  
Dammmmmmmnnnnnn.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Questionable. my spelling is questionable
It's okay I think I may have some of the same persons stuff on my pc i mean


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

pics show up best if you use image shack to host them otherwise you get white boxes w red x's in them thats all i see above


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I like that kind of art so it kind of drew me to it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

you like little white boxes w red x's shit I can paint you some of those


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I just posted the reference to the jpg image...   What you view graphics with is your preference...


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Must be how your resolution is set or something in that nature...
The photos look fine on my end...  have never heard complaints from anyone else?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

I'm not hosting those photos, they are directly linked to the artists website.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

well save them and host them so i can see them


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Nice


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

How could you say they were alright if you could not see them


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

It shouldn't matter whether the jpg image is stored on my hard drive or on the artists...  That is why I think something is screwy on your end...


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ok ...now they are coming from my hard drive..


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Here is the other one..


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

er, the game?
a robert mapplethorpe for the ladies


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

If you can read that then it probably has to do with the way Prince setup the forum so that photos are saved as thumbnails...


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i saw the blode butterfly chick its kinda weird the purple looks like fuqqed up legs n ruins it


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

extreme sports
maybe its msn


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Those aren't legs ... That is part of the wing


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

yep fuq msn rots the white box was where it says randy i know its wing but it looks fuqqed up


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Suzzi Q



Quarter Deck


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Kung Fu


----------



## Spitfire (May 18, 2004)

Unbreakeable


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Everybody Bleeds


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Ok Rock that's fine that you don't like my pictures that I eagerly took the time to share with you


----------



## naturaltan (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Everybody Bleeds



Sable


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i love the doggie ones they rock


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Wellllllllll ok then I will let you slide..


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Earnest


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Are you playin that crap again Rock?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Will you stop fuqqin up the game....oops wrong thread
Tonto


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

What is this game Rock?

How do you play it?


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Are one of those freaks that gets a hard one when someone beats you up?


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

No, I was just asking how to play this game


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

That's ok I have to run anyway...


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

i thought it was any word but apparantly there are rules on pg 1 I had it fuqqed up


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

BTW Tesla really appreciated how you responded so strongly to the mountain lion thing she said its illegal to kill them out there that they are endangered but isnt that in florida that they are protected? and please let us know if you hear if that cop gets in trouble


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

im gonna do a photoshop slam of her do you have a pic of when she fires or of her aiming the gun?


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Watching the officer point a rifle at the cat as he lay there was horrifying,'' San Jose resident Vanita D. Calkins wrote in an e-mail to the Mercury News. ``Just like seeing someone being murdered, which in fact is what it was.

``There was no reason whatsoever to shoot him at that point in time; he was a threat to no one -- he was an innocent victim of what is apparently a police force without intelligent direction . . . They should be ashamed of how this entire situation was handled.''

The city manager's office fielded dozens of phone calls and e-mails about the incident, almost all of them expressing anger and shock, a spokeswoman said. They referred all the calls to the police department, which did not respond immediately to a call for comment.

Updike acknowledged that it is sometimes possible to capture a mountain lion that has wandered into an urban environment by shooting it with a tranquilizer dart and carting it back to good lion country.

The law allows killing mountain lions under only two circumstances: when they prey on livestock or pets and when they are judged by law enforcement officials to be a threat to public safety.

Although many viewers of the tape believed the lion wasn't a threat, Updike had blunt words for critics of the decision to shoot it.

``The person to make the call isn't a homemaker in Milpitas, it's the peace officer on the scene who needs to look at the totality of all the circumstances,'' Updike said. ``And my understanding, in this case, is that the proximity to the school and other reasons caused the peace officer to determine that this was a public safety threat.

``To second-guess them later is second nature, I guess, but I believe it to be very wrong.''

Even if the police had managed to capture the cougar, Updike said it might not have survived if released back into the hills of the San Francisco Peninsula. He figures it was probably unable to compete against bigger mountain lions and was looking for a new range.

Updike pointed to the case of a mountain lion that was found cowering on a median strip near Sacramento State University. It was tranquilized and brought to the Sierra Nevada, where it was released wearing a collar that allowed wildlife officers to track its movements.

``For a while, everything was fine and dandy, then suddenly, the signal was gone. We surmised someone had killed the cat and destroyed the collar,'' he said. It turned out the cat was killed in Lake County on a ``depredation permit,'' meaning it had either been preying on pets or livestock or was considered a threat to the public.

It had gone clear across Central Valley and across the Sacramento River and Interstate 5, into the Coast Range mountains on west side of Clear Lake, moving 100 miles or more.

``We don't know why,'' he said. ``Where we put it was good lion habitat. Maybe there were one or two lions that were already there, and they didn't tolerate this newcomer. So, it may make somebody feel good to relocate cats, but it isn't as simple as that.''


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

The law allows killing mountain lions under only two circumstances: when they prey on livestock or pets and when they are judged by law enforcement officials to be a threat to public safety.

Although many viewers of the tape believed the lion wasn't a threat, Updike had blunt words for critics of the decision to shoot it.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

just found this and am reading the above post THANK YOU


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

What a waste she could have waited to see if it would stay there until they could get a tranq gun.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah, that was my point... She just had to prove to the public that the big bad lady police officer could kill a helpless animal in a tree that was posing no threat to others.  In fact it was scared up the tree by a dog that looked like he couldn't harm a fly.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

sad


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Then other sides of the media are trying to make her out like a hero for killing the animal


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Yeah things like that really do piss you off.  To watch something like that..   Watch the lady kill the animal in cold blood and see it fall to the ground dead...  And to do it in front of children...  What message does that send to them...???


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

The fact is the animal was scared and was not going to pounce on anyone with all those people surrounding it.... It just wanted to be left alone.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Ocean Dude is pretty smart hard to stay mad.


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

Tesla wants to know if theres a clip of the lion story.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Ocean Dude is pretty smart hard to stay mad.



See I told you he was ok.


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Tesla wants to know if theres a clip of the lion story.



]Cougar Story Clip 1 

Cougar Story Clip 2


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

wow thanks again u so sweet


----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

nite


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 18, 2004)

Wow! That was nice....


----------



## Little Wing (May 18, 2004)

1st time i used em


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

stupid asshole dyke bitch cop


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)

shame shame on you guys 

Genesis


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

slipknot


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Toga Party


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Yale


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Easy Street


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

tomb raider


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Rob roy


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

And back to 'Y'

Yogi Bear


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

You and I


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)

Run DMC


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Royal Wedding


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)

I'm confused now, Jo-Anna


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

LOL
Carem Electra


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

LOL - Three of us posted at the same time or within seconds. 

Alvin and the chipmunks


----------



## butterfly (May 19, 2004)

Scooby Doo


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Speed Racer


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Pokey and Gumby


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Blockheads


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Road Runner


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Alvin and the Chipmunks


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Then New Zoo Revue


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Bugs Bunny


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Yogi Bear


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Casper


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Reptile


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Fred Flinstone


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Snake


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Gecko


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Or is that Geico


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

lizard


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Eguana


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

horn toad


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

computers


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

How about you get back on the beat Randy!! What is the Title/Artist we should be playing on now?


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Title artist?  I thought that was a different game...hmmmmm 
I guess maybe I better read the intructions on page 1 here before I continue....

I was thinking you name a word and the other person has to say something that coincides with that word


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I have to run for a bit Joanna..., but will be back in about an hour or two..  We can play some more then k


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

sure Randy - later gator


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Gator


Raptor


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Ok did you change the game?

Raptor

Toronto


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Or do we go back to starting the next word with the last letter of the previous word?

Raptor

Raising Cane


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

oprah
 harpo


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

crap


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Ok lets all start over with 'crap'... 

Pop Tarts


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Seventh Heaven


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Necrophilia  where the HELL did that come from


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Another 48 hours


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Saddam Hussien


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

Nakita


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

AC/DC


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Avalanch


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Hagar


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Ron Jeremy


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 19, 2004)

You look like a lady


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

YOU look like a lady!


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Exclamation Point


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Twisted Sister


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Rage against the machine


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Early Graves


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

sALLY sTRUTHERS


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Sally Scofield       thats just sick


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

DOLFT LONDON


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

she murdered a little girl up here by wrapping her head in duct tape former social services worker was the kids foster mother at the time....the little girl was upset because she couldnt see her real mom. oh yeah they later returned the younger sister to the mom seems taking the girls was based on faulty info to begin with....


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

No Warning


----------



## Spitfire (May 19, 2004)

Umm Sally Struthers was the skinny chick with blond curly hair on that show with archie bunker, and now is eating sides of chickens in front of 30 starving habidaziaroisian kids in a third world country, also


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

SALLY STRUTHERS EATEN BY NATIVES

 Mozambique (Reuters) Sally Struthers, known for her efforts to save starving children around the world, was attacked and partially devoured by ravenous natives while filming a "Save Them Starvin' Kids" commercial at a remote jungle location in Africa. 

A spokesman for the actress/activist said that despite the loss of her left leg up to the thigh, three fingers on her right hand, bite sized chunks of flesh from her hips, and the big toe on her remaining foot, she will continue her crusade against world hunger.
A source at the location said the trouble started during a lunch break. Struthers was eating a foot long submarine sandwich in full view of a group of about fifty natives. She had been advised to have lunch in her trailer out of their site but ignored the advice. Then tragedy struck. Frantic crew members rescued Struthers, dragging her way from the villagers turned cannibals, but not before they gorged themselves on her meaty frame. 

A curious side note is that during the entire event she never dropped the sandwich which started the incident. "If she had just given up the sub, she might have come out of this intact," said one crew member who asked not to be identified. Asked later why she didn't do just that Struthers replied, "I was hungry." 

She finished the sandwich as medical personnel worked on her gaping wounds. An interpreter for the natives apologized and later thru her spokesperson Struthers accepted the apology and said there were no hard feelings.

A happy footnote is that Struthers left leg which natives spirited away in a boat is expected to feed the entire village for several months.  


Please no hate mail.


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Sounds like Sally should have stayed out of the bushes 

Just kidding ...fuq


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

My kids are driving me fuqqing insane is this the right thread?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Sounds like Sally should have stayed out of the bushes
> 
> Just kidding ...fuq


hmmm...bad bush..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

sally jessie raphael


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Oh fuq...this isn't the fuq thread


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

I think I fuqqed up


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

Burner I'm going HERE  This Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> sally jessie raphael


laurel and hardy


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

yen yang


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

george carlin


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

nORIEGA FUQQIN CAP LOCK


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Augustus ceasar


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Ronald Reagan


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Nintendo


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

Oscar de la Hoya


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Anarchy


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

yoko ono


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Pannnnammmmaaaaa you seen the new mycatpowerlifts thing funny n a good tune too if you like that old shit


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

Ocean Pacific


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Pannnnammmmaaaaa you seen the new mycatpowerlifts thing funny n a good tune too if you like that old shit


have not seen it, will check it out though


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> Ocean Pacific


carl lewis


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

my mouse was loaded


----------



## Little Wing (May 19, 2004)

666


----------



## supertech (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> carl lewis


Satan


----------



## Randy (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_



I'm going to send this one to satan...He will like this


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> Satan


Never Never Land


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Davy Crocket


----------



## butterfly (May 20, 2004)

Tinkerbell


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Larry Flint


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Time Cop


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

peter pan


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Disney


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

dumb ass


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)




----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Doll face


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Super Girl


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Let's dance


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Hmmm some how we got lost here.... 


I'll start it 

John Doe


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Yeah...where did that "dumb ass" come from?  
You screwed this all up rock  

Dammit


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Ties up Rock using rope from my parachute that I used to drop down her chimney.


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Erotica


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

She deserves to be spanked for that!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Erotica




I like that one Jo-Anna


Hard Pointed Nipples


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

I'm in the mood for 

Amoré


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> I'm in the mood for
> 
> Amoré



Damn was hoping for sex...  oh well back to the thread.

Everlast


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

What is Amore


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Maybe it is a new kind of sex


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Testicles

mmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy...


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Testicles
> 
> mmmmmmmmmmmmm yummy...



Gee maybe you should just cum out and say what you really think!!


Soft hands


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Nice firm Boobies


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Sensual


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

sixty nine   ooops to late


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Wow this one got everyone going...


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Desire


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

All it takes is a little imagination   

and maybe a little...

Lust


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Uh Randy I'm sorry but I refuse to play this alone with you!! No offense but well you just don't do it for me....


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Thank you Pitboss... The feeling is mutual


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> All it takes is a little imagination
> 
> and maybe a little...
> ...



Oh there she is.. LOL


tantalizing


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Where did Rockhead go


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Stimulating


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Glistening


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

g-spot


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Shaved


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Dazzelled


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Shaved


Hey does that start with a G?? No it doesn't!! Try again


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

oh well...


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Oh is that how this game works?
Nobody told me.  I thought you named words that coincided with the word given


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

deep


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

penetration


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

nibble


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Dirty Girl


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

I thought these words had to start with the same letter


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Oh is that how this game works?
> Nobody told me.  I thought you named words that coincided with the word given



Randy
The game goes like this:
You start your word with the last letter of the previous word and when we started this thread it was suppose to be Titles of songs or Movies or Names of Actors/Singers/Bands


Exotic Room


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

masturbate


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

My pussy is in need of attention... am I ever bad today


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Ahhhhh ok thank you Jo-Anna.... I guess the only way to get an answer out of Pitboss is for a female to post a sex question


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> My pussy is in need of attention... am I ever bad today



That's no fair Jo-Anna....Now after that I am paralyzed and can not type


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Ok I have to be careful, after all I am at the office.  Hence the reason for my slow response at times...

Excellent


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> My pussy is in need of attention... am I ever bad today


Well if i was in Canada I would be glad to help you with that


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Yeah...   or you're welcome to cum to California and visit me Jo-Anna


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Torture


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Have to go run a few errrands here...  Talk to you a bit later JoAnna k.


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

explosive


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Later Supertech


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

See you later Randy don't get lost...


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Pitboss *_
> explosive



Do you need some attention too


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

Excited and wet


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

c-ya randy


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Do you need some attention too



always!!!!

Tongue


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

ok i will leave you 2 alone be back later


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

actually I had to leave hours ago. My day pretty much got shot!!! But all in fun.


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by supertech *_
> ok i will leave you 2 alone be back later



Hey don't go the more the merrier in here!  Come and play it's only a game... in an open chat room no less.

Emergency


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

LOL hey jo-anna want to join me n greekblondechic as wet members notice under our avatars....????


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

More wet members!!!! Hey wait I'm the one with the member!!! 

What's the matter Jo stuck at work and can't "play"???


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

you need to join the hard members


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> you need to join the hard members



I am the "Hard Member" 

I think Jo needs some attention. Think you could give her that Rock? I'd love to watch this unfold!!


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 20, 2004)

ouuuuuuuu... hard - wet  and all the rest of those Exotic adjectives...

There are more people in here than I thought who like these sexy conversations...


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Is your word Conversations...

Sex


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

x-rated


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Am I getting it Jo-Anna ?


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Hey your not having fun without me are ya


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Protein Shake...  (need one now)


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

I wish they taste better though


----------



## Randy (May 20, 2004)

Blah


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Hello??? any one in here????

Pink Floyd


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

er only us chickens


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

everyone seems to be in the how often do you masturbate thread


----------



## Pitboss (May 20, 2004)

Chicken??? No way I'm USDA certified meat!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

danielle steele


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

eliza dushku


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

ulysis s grant


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

tom arnold


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

nu uh


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

NU UH


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

hugh grant


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

tom arnold


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

dom deluise


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

eddie vanhalen


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

neil armstrong


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

gene simmons


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

sidney sheldon


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

nick carter


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

rikki lake


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

ed oneal


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> NU UH


sorry just bein a 'tard


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

linda lovelace


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

erik estrada


----------



## supertech (May 20, 2004)

anna nichol smith


----------



## Little Wing (May 20, 2004)

Herman Munster


----------



## Burner02 (May 21, 2004)

rick schroeder


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Rebecka St-James


----------



## supertech (May 21, 2004)

steve austin


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Nancy Drew


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 21, 2004)

Winger


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by bulletproof1 *_
> Winger




It's funny to read your signature quote.  I had almost the same thing in my profile on MSN.


Rush


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Ray Charles


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Sandy Duncan


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Nick Nolte


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Oh yaaa I forgot about...

Eric Roberts 

How could I forget about him - I think there are times he looks so good!!


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Sean Penn


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

Night Moves


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

semen


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

naughty!


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

Ydnar = Randy backwards


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

ready a girlie I know


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

I like that icon rock!!!

but she needs a little more clothing just to cover a bit more... it's more of a tease...

"Yummy Yummy Yummy I got luv in my tummy"


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

want it for your wet member avatar?


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

more clothes? shes wearing a cat suit but i agree the boobs are a bit out there


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

???


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

her in more of a lighter skin colour with hot pink skimpy outfit and the black accessories 

as a Juicy Member


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

which her the blonde standing in white?


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> ready a girlie I know



the one in that quote with the details of my last 2 posts


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

okay I'll try a few n you can pick your fav ....photoimpactxl weekend


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

juicy member may not fit....i have her in several poses too.


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

cya monday


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

i can do juicy beside her n member under...


----------



## supertech (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Ydnar = Randy backwards


roy rogers


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Ydnar = Randy backwards



Hey that is no fair, your name comes out to be Anna either way I go     Darnit, I can't mess with your name


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

What is Saddam's name spelled backwards..... "Madass"  
Well just added one more S that is...


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

took you all nite to think of that?


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Actually only took me about 10 seconds...  I haven't been on here all night.. I just signed on a few minutes ago.

But thank you for your support and kind words Rock


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Smart Ass


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

ssa trams sound like something to ride


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

ive been downloading naughty stuff just got here myself


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Naughty stuff??? hmmmmm Are you going to share?


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

k


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

i have a ton to make avatars for wet members


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Daaaaaayyyyyyyyaaaaaaaammmmmmmmmm 

Niiiiiiiiceeeee Butttttttttttt.... Yooooowwwwwwwwiiiiiieeeee


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

for spitfire


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Why is that for Spitfire


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

oops


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

I could use some nice wet hot lips right about now 

Will you give me summmmmmm Rock


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

You are very kind to Spitfire Rock...


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

or this


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

look up again it was the wrong one


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

I'm tired rock.....ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
I think I am going to hop in shower first then count the feathers in my pillow


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

Want to help me count feathers Rock


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

69,69,69,


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

nite rock


----------



## Randy (May 21, 2004)

69 is a nice number


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

nite


----------



## Little Wing (May 21, 2004)

sweet dreams


----------



## supertech (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn.....I like that.


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

look twins


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

It is no wonder why I am an ass man....
How can one not appreciate that


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

Now the added suntan oil on the ass even made it better


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

Blah.... I just ate 10 eggs


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

randy i wrote a limerick for you in J'Bo's thread


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

can't see it dead link


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

for all the msners


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31803


----------



## Randy (May 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> for all the msners



That is the one I was trying to get 

I thought the ice cream and tatoo added a special touch


----------



## Little Wing (May 22, 2004)

i had to copy the url n get it through aol


----------



## Spitfire (May 24, 2004)

Did I mention that Im an Ass Man. Just thought Id thank you all.
Thanks


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

Hey Spitfire...

That ass was dedicated to me


----------



## Spitfire (May 24, 2004)

Hey seaking of asses, I have something to show you...


----------



## Spitfire (May 24, 2004)

http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/featured/aeg
this is one I just saw of britney, I dont like her but its a nice pic

but this is what I really wanted to show you...


----------



## Spitfire (May 24, 2004)

http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/album93/aaa


Its the greatest thing in the world


----------



## Little Wing (May 24, 2004)

http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/album93/aao
try this one i got a football player with the link above


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> Hey seaking of asses, I have something to show you...



Seeking or Speaking?


----------



## Randy (May 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Spitfire *_
> http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/featured/aeg
> this is one I just saw of britney, I dont like her but its a nice pic
> 
> but this is what I really wanted to show you...



DAAAAYYYYYAAAAAAAMMMMMMM.....Thank you Spitfire...
That ass actually smiles back at you  
I have a bottle of suntan lotion    Now that is what I am talking about


----------



## Spitfire (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by rockgazer69 *_
> http://www.djbigsteve.com/gallery/album93/aao
> try this one i got a football player with the link above



I took a pic of this with my phone for my back ground, this is a very good pic.


----------



## butterfly (May 25, 2004)

Can't you guys find some other thread to whore up  its not like there aren't post ho threads already.


----------



## butterfly (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jo-Anna *_
> Ydnar = Randy backwards



Rock


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 25, 2004)

Kim Mitchel


----------



## butterfly (May 25, 2004)

Loni Anderson


----------



## Jo-Anna (May 25, 2004)

Nicolas Cage


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2004)

Ethan Hawk


----------



## Spitfire (May 28, 2004)

Kill Bill part 2


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 28, 2004)

Kate Winslett


----------



## bulletproof1 (May 28, 2004)

opps a little too late


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

Tookie Tookie Bird


----------



## Randy (May 28, 2004)

But if we are in movie category then Time Travler... I think that was one


----------



## butterfly (May 28, 2004)

Road Warrior


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Road House


----------



## mousie (May 30, 2004)

Evanescence


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

end of days


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

serendipity


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

young guns


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Survivor


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Ramones


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

sir lancelot


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Ninja


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Burner had sir galehad up there n changed it...


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)




----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Epicenter


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Ralph Lauren


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

nick nolte


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Easy Rider


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Ryan Phillippe


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

nancy reagan


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Estefane? no clue


close enough


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

N'Sync


----------



## Little Wing (May 30, 2004)

Estevez my bad


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

rockgazer69 said:
			
		

> Estevez my bad


zoolander


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Nice one, I had troubles with Z!

*mind blank* ugh!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

rhinestone


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Edward Scissorhands


----------



## supertech (May 30, 2004)

shrek


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 30, 2004)

Kirsten Dunst


----------



## Pitboss (May 30, 2004)

Muscle_Girl said:
			
		

> Kirsten Dunst



Travis Twitt ??? LOL

MG your box is filled!!!


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

tonya harding


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> tonya harding



Godsmack (sorry...one word  )


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Kangaroo Jack


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

damn...to late


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Klinton ...that's how Rich spells it...


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Kansas


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

kyle petty


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

yoko ono


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

sean cassidy


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (May 31, 2004)

Steve Martin


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

neil armstrong


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Gene Simmons


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

goya


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

salvador dali


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

iggy pop


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Prince


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

ed norton


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Nicolas cage


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

elvis pressley


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Yoda


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

adam ant


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

I'd rather talk about sex.


----------



## supertech (May 31, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> adam ant


Tesla


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Astro


----------



## Randy (May 31, 2004)

Orgasm


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

music


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Carson Daly? sp? lol


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

yanni


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

It's a Wonderful Life


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Emilio Estevez


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Your not allowed to use the same one!! Bah, cheater!


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

yes you are yannis been on here 20 times a lot have newbie


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

i like emilio he cracks me up n i get time to tinker with photoshot while peeps think of z words...i desperately need a ps tan in the middle pic


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

Sorry, only came into the thread 1 or 2 pages ago lol.


----------



## Muscle_Girl (May 31, 2004)

on the Z! lol And I refuse to use Zoolander again.


----------



## Little Wing (May 31, 2004)

Zappa


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Alice Cooper


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Rolling Stones


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

randy


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

stone temple pilots


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

sex pistols


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

why do mine always end in S


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Sammy Hagar


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

There


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

You still up Rock?


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

Nite Bird


----------



## Randy (Jun 1, 2004)

I had barbecue today


----------



## Little Wing (Jun 1, 2004)

sounds good yahoo me i been screwin w photoimpact


----------



## SYN (Dec 18, 2007)

the last american cowboy


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 18, 2007)

yoda


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 19, 2007)

Little Wing said:


> yoda


a tribe called quest

the red chord

dragonforce

emmure

every time I die


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 19, 2007)

ensiferum

maylene and the sons of disaster

ramallah

HORSE the Band

Death

He is Legend


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

danzig

I propose the embed a video upgrade:






YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

Gangstarr






YouTube Video











+2 internets if you name the movie that video is based off of.


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2007)

Ricky Ricardo 

the guy in that danzig video looks like dale mabry's not quite as cute brother...


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2007)

ozzy osbourne






YouTube Video


----------



## Little Wing (Dec 19, 2007)

eric johnson






YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

Nine Inch Nails






YouTube Video











Sum 41


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

Monkeys


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Monkeys



No No No, we are still on the "1" in Sum41


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

Ok I will save the day: One Republic






YouTube Video


----------



## SYN (Dec 19, 2007)

Casey Calvert


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

Splash Log said:


> No No No, we are still on the "1" in Sum41



no no.  The rules indicate the last letter not number.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

SYN said:


> Casey Calvert



TOOL.  Awesome vid.





YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 19, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> no no.  The rules indicate the last letter not number.



Ohh i think i only read the first line.


T.a.t.u.

mmmmm wet jailbait school girl lesbians






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

Uncle Cracker





YouTube Video


----------



## soxmuscle (Dec 19, 2007)

Rick James


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> Rick James



Slayer






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 19, 2007)

Rammstein





YouTube Video


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Dec 19, 2007)

Doublebase said:


> Rammstein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Necrophagist






YouTube Video


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 20, 2007)

The Birthday Massacre





YouTube Video


----------



## Splash Log (Dec 21, 2007)

ELO






YouTube Video


----------

